# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Можно ли следовать путём Аджамилы?

## Петр Чесноков

Меня вдохновляет пример Аджамилы. У меня тоже есть вожделение. Конечно я боюсь жениться на проститутке как он. Но, думаю, если я буду не свободен от вожделения (ну не могу избавиться от мастурбации), в момент смерти скажу "Харе Кришна" - и мне отпустят все грехи и за мной прийдут вишнудуты и заберут на Голоку...

Можно ли так думать, или это оскорбление (грешить полагаясь на силу харинама)?

просто вроде Аджамила тоже знал что грешит (ну он же брахманом был даже... я не брахман, конечно). но почему его случай не считался оскорбленим, апарадхой?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Аджамила конечно знал, что грешит, но он не совершал оскорблений, поскольку вовсе не надеялся на очистительную силу Святого Имени. Он вообще Святое Имя повторял случайно, обращаясь к своему сыну, не думая, что занимается при этом какой то духовной практикой.

В любом случае, чтобы пойти путем Аджамилы, вам надо сначала родиться в семье благочестивых брахманов и пройти обучение брахмачари, так что увы, в этой жизни уже не получится   :biggrin1:

----------


## Андрон

> В любом случае, чтобы пойти путем Аджамилы, вам надо сначала родиться в семье благочестивых брахманов и пройти обучение брахмачари, так что увы, в этой жизни уже не получится


Вы недооцениваете силу Святого Имени  :biggrin1: 
ШБ 6.13.8-9:
"С убийцы брахмана, коровы, отца, матери или духовного учителя немедленно снимается его вина, стоит ему произнести святое имя Господа Нараяны. *Это очищает от греха даже того, кто стоит ниже шудры, — даже собакоеда и чандала.* Ты же — преданный, и ради тебя мы устроим великое жертвоприношение коня. Чего тебе бояться, если ты обретешь благосклонность Господа Нараяны? Даже если бы ты истребил целую вселенную с брахманами вместе, то и это простилось бы тебе, не говоря уже об убийстве такого злокозненного демона, как Вритрасура.
Комментарий:
Достаточно хотя бы раз произнести святое имя Господа, чтобы очиститься от немыслимого количества грехов. Духовная сила святого имени такова, что *тот, кто просто произносит святое имя, искупает все свои грехи.* Что же тогда говорить о тех, кто постоянно повторяет святое имя или столь же постоянно поклоняется Божеству в храме? Конечно же, таким чистым преданным нечего бояться за свои грехи. Святое имя Верховной Личности Бога так могущественно, что способно очистить любого грешника".

История Аджамилы также подтверждает это.




> Можно ли следовать путём Аджамилы?


Очевидно, никто не может разрешить или запретить Вам грешить, даже Сам Господь  :biggrin1: 
Люди и Бог могут только высказывать свое мнение и советовать - но выбор всегда за Вами!
"*Блажен, кто не осуждает себя в том, что избирает*". (Рим 14:22)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Бог дает память, знание и забвение. Он как экзаменатор, который по знакомству предлагает абитуриенту: - Выучи один-единственный билет и я позабочусь чтобы именно его ты и вытянул. Но учи его всё время, ибо не знаешь когда нагрянут экзаменаторы. Особенно в кали-югу слишком легкомысленно утверждать что мы умрем в твердом уме и здравом рассудке. О чем мы будем думать и что повторять легко проверить по снам - там ум совершенно не контролируется. Тем более у людей злоупотребляющих потерей семенной жидкости слабеет память, концентрация, вплоть до старческого маразма.

Роль слуги Бога сравнима с почётным караулом, который характеризуется отсутствием посторонних движений. Или телоохранителя, который всегда рядом с охраняемым и его внимание всегда сосредоточено на хозяине. Т.е вы уже здесь на Земле надо всё более и концентрироваться на Боге, а не на своем мимолетном материальном теле

Человек думает и повторяет те слова, которые повторял большее количество раз в своей жизни. И в состоянии агонии его самая сильная привязанность захватывает его сознание полностью. Сознание современных рукоблудников занято образами и именами порноактрис-мясоедок, которыми им по кармической справедливости и грозит в следующих жизнях перерождаться.

А духовная жизнь это боязнь словно огня малейших нечистых помыслов. В православии это _прило?г – начало помысла, вкрапление в наше сознание какой-либо мысли; первая степень проникновения греха в душу._ 

Некогда заниматься греховной деятельностью, тем более если ШБ 1.1.10 гласит:
О мудрец, в этот железный век Кали жизнь людей коротка. Они вздорны, ленивы, введены в заблуждение, неудачливы и к тому же пребывают в постоянной тревоге.

Чтобы родится Аджамилой надо иметь ещё и предыдущую славную жизнь. В прошлой жизни Аджамила был йогом и практиковал медитацию на берегу реки. Началась буря и его в состоянии самадхи понесло потоком. А йогиня жившая по-соседству вытащила его в этом состоянии из воды. Йог очнулся и за прикосновение к себе проклял её стать блудницей. Йогиня разгневалась и ответила ему тоже проклятием: - А ты тогда привлечёшься мной!

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Благодарю вас, Валентин, я с вами согласен.

----------


## Александр К

> Вы недооцениваете силу Святого Имени 
> ШБ 6.13.8-9:
> "С убийцы брахмана, коровы, отца, матери или духовного учителя немедленно снимается его вина, стоит ему произнести святое имя Господа Нараяны. *Это очищает от греха даже того, кто стоит ниже шудры, — даже собакоеда и чандала.* Ты же — преданный, и ради тебя мы устроим великое жертвоприношение коня. Чего тебе бояться, если ты обретешь благосклонность Господа Нараяны? Даже если бы ты истребил целую вселенную с брахманами вместе, то и это простилось бы тебе, не говоря уже об убийстве такого злокозненного демона, как Вритрасура.
> Комментарий:
> Достаточно хотя бы раз произнести святое имя Господа, чтобы очиститься от немыслимого количества грехов. Духовная сила святого имени такова, что *тот, кто просто произносит святое имя, искупает все свои грехи.* Что же тогда говорить о тех, кто постоянно повторяет святое имя или столь же постоянно поклоняется Божеству в храме? Конечно же, таким чистым преданным нечего бояться за свои грехи. Святое имя Верховной Личности Бога так могущественно, что способно очистить любого грешника".
> 
> История Аджамилы также подтверждает это.


Всё далеко не так просто, как вы думаете. Я вам уже говорил, что ваше мнение относительно религии и особенно вайшнавизма, совершенно неправильное

"С Бхактивинодом Тхакуром произошла другая история интересная. Однажды он вместе с Бималом Прасадом, своим сыном, путешествовал по Бенгалии и они пришли в Кулина Грам. Там его поселили в какой-то заброшенный дом, гостеприимные местные жители. Утром они пришли и спросили: «Как Вы спали, дорогой господин?» Он сказал:«Очень хорошо спал, замечательно!»

Они страшно удивились и говорили: «Как же так? Тут же брахма-ракшас, тут невозможно спать. Как вы могли спать в этом месте?» Он сказал: «Ну да, пришел этот брахма-ракшас, попытался нас попугать, но я ему сказал „Харе Кришна” и он ушел. Он настолько впечатлился этим, что он не просто ушел, а ушел навсегда и больше никогда не придет. Поэтому я уже спокойно спал».

Люди удивились еще больше, они сказали: «Этот брахма-ракшас сам все время повторяет Харе Кришна. Он был священником нашего храма и он целую жизнь повторял Харе Кришна, у него всегда на правой руке был мешочек и он все время бормотал: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе! Он умер и стал брахма-ракшасом. Он преследует и беспокоит всех, кто там находится».

*Бхактивинода Тхакур улыбнулся и сказал: «Он никогда не повторял Харе Кришна.* Первый раз, когда он услышал Харе Кришна, это когда я ему сказал Харе Кришна и больше он никогда не придет туда». Почему? Потому что его Харе Кришна было дешевым шоу. Его Харе Кришна не было оплачено внутренним желанием"

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, «Парикрамы по святым местам», л. 4

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Мы всегда по отношению к себе хотим милости, мы рассчитываем на милость. Собственно, бхакти-йога или практика бхакти-йоги – это практика, которая позволяет максимально, как я уже сказал, шансы на эту милость увеличить. Но в конце концов милость в какой-то момент приходит.

Иногда люди в самом начале получают такой опыт и испытывают такие состояния, которые потом после долгих лет практики они не могу воспроизвести. Почему? Просто потому что в начале у них есть какой-то искренний запал и этот искренний запал, искренний энтузиазм, искренняя практика приводит к тому, что вдруг на них сваливается что-то и они думают: «Ааа». А потом это уходит и они долго-долго пытаются воспроизвести это и тогда оно приходит тоже, в конце концов.

Я помню, иногда и особенно это в киртане это очень чувствуется, когда … Я очень хорошо помню свой первый киртан. Это было году в 81-ом, когда вся такая практика была полностью под запретом, люди тайком собирались, даже йога тогда была под запретом, ничего не говорили про йогу, нельзя было ничего делать. Я очень хорошо помню этот момент: мы приехали в какую-то квартиру и непонятно в какую квартиру, где-то там на метро «Измайловский парк», зашли в какую-то странную квартиру, там какие-то странные люди и я тоже в первый раз, полу-мрак какой-то и начался киртан. 

Я сижу и совершенно я сам по себе, что-то там происходит, непонятно что и я думаю: «Куда я попал? Странная вещь, странное действо, все очень странное…» Вдруг, в какой-то момент что-то переключилось и фйуу! Я оказался непонятно где, время застыло, перестало вообще на меня влиять, все полностью преобразилось – и внутри, и снаружи, и везде. Потом, через какое-то время я очнулся, непонятно сколько времени прошло. Я стал оглядываться по сторонам и спрашивать у всех что произошло, что это было, как это произошло. То есть это милость.

*Вопрос:* Что такое киртан?

*БВГ:* Киртан – это когда поется святое имя, поется мантра совместно, в опредленном ритме.

*Вопрос:* Махарадж, мне вместе с тем кажется, что милость, конечно, основа, но Веды говорят, что для того, чтобы любовь постоянно испытывать, мы должны работать над избавления от эгоизма и беспокойствами ума.

*БВГ:* Безусловно, конечно. Я и говорю, что есть практика, которая позволяет учвеличивать шансы, но в конце концов на любого она может низойти. Но Шрила Прабхупада хорошо говорил: «Степень почетного доктора наук могут дать кому угодно, но есть нормальный способ получить диплом доктора наук. Можно ждать, когда вдруг дадут почетную степень Оксфорда, а можно работать для этого». В принципе, практика в этом и заключается, в том, что мы развиваем в себе определенные качества, действуем определенным образом, живем, помогаем другим, служим другим, повторяем святое имя, не едим мясо, рыбу и яйца.

*Реплика:* Водку не пьем.

*БВГ:* Не пьем водку.

*Реплика:* Про это даже не обсуждается, смею заметить.

*БВГ:* Это была самая лучшая новость, которую я узнал – когда мне сказали, что не нужно пить водку я был так счастлив! Наконец-то я понял. Я вообще никогда не мог понять зачем люди это делают?

*Реплика:* У меня, кстати, похоже.

*БВГ:* Я жил в студенческом общежитии и там это было любимое времяпрепровождение людей и оно меня всегда приводило в состояние неистовства, я отказывался, но с другой стороны социальное давление какое-то.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, фрагмент лекции О йоге, Бадринатх, 10.08.2011

----------


## Андрон

> "его Харе Кришна было дешевым шоу. Его Харе Кришна не было оплачено внутренним желанием"


Отличная история про Брахма-Ракшаса, спасибо, выписал в свою копилку  :smilies: 
Возможно, среди преданных немало таких Брахма-Ракшасов  :biggrin1: 




> ваше мнение относительно религии и особенно вайшнавизма, совершенно неправильное


Вы правы - я всегда делюсь исключительно своим мнением - но стараюсь всегда его согласовывать с Богом в сердце, священными писаниями и духовными учителями. И это именно *моё* понимание - близкое моему сердцу! Для меня оно правильное - а для Вас, возможно, правильным будет совсем другое понимание! А о правильности с точки зрения Бога - предоставим судить Кришне!

"Ты имеешь веру? имей ее сам в себе, пред Богом. Блажен, кто не осуждает себя в том, что избирает". (Рим 14:22)

"Какой смысл подавлять свою природу? Гораздо лучше *выполнять собственные обязанности*,
пусть даже несовершенным образом, чем безукоризненно выполнять чужие". (БГ 3.33-35)

----------


## Александр К

> "Какой смысл подавлять свою природу? Гораздо лучше *выполнять собственные обязанности*,
> пусть даже несовершенным образом, чем безукоризненно выполнять чужие". (БГ 3.33-35)


Это цитата про варны в варнашраме  :smilies:

----------


## Александр К

> Вы правы - я всегда делюсь исключительно своим мнением - но стараюсь всегда его согласовывать с Богом в сердце, священными писаниями и духовными учителями. И это именно *моё* понимание - близкое моему сердцу! Для меня оно правильное - а для Вас, возможно, правильным будет совсем другое понимание! А о правильности с точки зрения Бога - предоставим судить Кришне!


Вайшнавизм отрицает мнения. Только авторитеты. Если вы недостаточно крутой авторитет, то ваше мнение надо выкинуть на помойку. 

Прабхупада безкомпромисен, и ваш номер не прокатит тут  :smilies:

----------


## Андрон

> Это цитата про варны в варнашраме


В цитате используется "сва-дхарма" - "свой долг" - который не ограничивается варнашрамой.
Впрочем, сужать или расширять смысл цитат и свое сознание - выбор и ответственность каждого!




> Вайшнавизм отрицает мнения. Только авторитеты. Если вы недостаточно крутой авторитет, то ваше мнение надо выкинуть на помойку.


Я взываю к высшему авторитету - Богу в сердцах людей.
Он помогает распознать Истину, и Его авторитетности мне достаточно.

Для меня авторитетен тот, кто говорит Истину, а не тот, кого называют авторитетным другие:
"*Не авторитет определяет Истину, а Истина устанавливает авторитет*". Бхактивинод Тхакур.
"Иди за тем, кто ищет истину, и беги от того, кто утверждает, что нашел ее".




> Прабхупада безкомпромисен


Неверно - Прабхупада давал индивидуальные наставления в соответствии с уровнем людей: Пример 1, Пример 2.
"*Кто наставляет своих учеников, не учитывая их квалификацию, являются лжегуру и должен быть отвергнут*".
(Бхактивинод Тхакур, Кришна Самхита 8.14)

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Вы правы - я всегда делюсь исключительно своим мнением - но стараюсь всегда его согласовывать с Богом в сердце, священными писаниями и духовными учителями. И это именно моё понимание - близкое моему сердцу! Для меня оно правильное - а для Вас, возможно, правильным будет совсем другое понимание! А о правильности с точки зрения Бога - предоставим судить Кришне!


Андрон, вы все правильно говорите. Если мнение основано на трех принципах, Параматмы в Душе,в слове Истины в Святом писании, в слове Истинного Духовного Учителя и это мнение Едино с этими принципами, то это мнение становится Истиной в слове! кто не имеет мнения, основанного на этих принципах, будет рабом чужого мнения.

16. Вот, Я посылаю вас, как овец среди волков: итак, будьте мудры, как змии, и просты, как голуби.
17. Остерегайтесь же людей: ибо они будут отдавать вас в судилища и в синагогах своих будут бить вас,
18. и поведут вас к правителям и царям за Меня, для свидетельства перед ними и язычниками.
19. Когда же будут предавать вас, не заботьтесь, как или что? сказать; ибо в тот час дано будет вам, что? сказать,
20. ибо не вы будете говорить, но Дух Отца вашего будет говорить в вас.
(Св. Евангелие от Матфея 10:16-20)

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Бхактивинода Тхакур улыбнулся и сказал: «Он никогда не повторял Харе Кришна. Первый раз, когда он услышал Харе Кришна, это когда я ему сказал Харе Кришна и больше он никогда не придет туда». Почему? Потому что его Харе Кришна было дешевым шоу. Его Харе Кришна не было оплачено внутренним желанием"


безусловно это Истина, и заключается Она в том, что не действия определяют Истину, а Сознание в котором совершено это действие.




> Вайшнавизм отрицает мнения. Только авторитеты. Если вы недостаточно крутой авторитет, то ваше мнение надо выкинуть на помойку


Авторитет это прежде всего Кумир, нет Кумира выше Истины, и если вы в Авторитете не видите Истину, Кришну,а только этот Авторитет, то какойже он тогда Авторитет?

Поскольку Кришна присутствует в сердце каждого как Параматма, каждое тело есть воплощение или храм Верховного Господа, нужно уметь увидеть Кришну в каждом человеке и понять Её,с какой целью Кришна проявляется в этом человеке для вас и что с помощью этого человека Кришна хочет сказать вам или побудить через него вас к определеным действиям, которые приведут вас к определенному осознанию и проявлению необходимых качеств на пути совершенства к самой Истине Высшей Личности.

----------


## Александр К

Шримад Бхагаватам (4.28.42)комментарий: 

Господь в образе Сверхдуши пребывает в каждом живом существе и действует как чайтья-гуру, духовный учитель в сердце. Но получать наставления непосредственно от Него могут только чистые преданные, достигшие очень высокого уровня. 

*Любителям общения с параматмой.*

----------


## Александр К

И хотелось бы еще раз сказать христианам, что мы не нуждаемся в ваших поучениях и библейских цитатах. Здесь авторитет Прабхупада

И тем более в тупом тролинге, на который я даже отвечать не буду

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

Бхагавад-Гита .Глава 15.Текст 15

Я пребываю в сердце каждого живого существа, и от Меня исходят память, знание и забвение. Цель всех Вед - постичь Меня. Я - истинный составитель «Веданты» и знаток всех Вед.

Вы понимаете слова "в сердце каждого живого существа"? кто определяет Истинность предонного кроме Самого Кришны? Вы или кто то еще кроме Кришны?




> Любителям общения с параматмой.


а Вы не любитель общения с Параматмой в своей Душе?




> И хотелось бы еще раз сказать христианам, что мы не нуждаемся в ваших поучениях и библейских цитатах.


я не пренадлежу не к одной религии. Нет религии выше Истины.

Б.Г. глава 18,стих 66.  
Кришна говорит:
Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне. Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Не бойся ничего.




> Здесь авторитет Прабхупада


с каких пор у Истинного преданного Кришне, перестали слова Высшей Личности Всевышнего в Святых писаниях быть авторитетом для него?

вы против слов Истины в Священых писаниях, которые относятся к другим религиям? Вы думаете от этого слово Истины станет менее Истиным или вы там гдето нашли противоречие, тому что говорит Кришна в Бхагавад Гите?

----------


## Пудов Андрей

> а Вы не любитель общения с Параматмой в своей Душе?


Я бы обвинил себя в сахаджии на вашем месте.



> Нет религии выше Истины.


Табакокурительницей засмердило?



> вы против слов Истины в Священых писаниях, которые относятся к другим религиям? Вы думаете от этого слово Истины станет менее Истиным или вы там гдето нашли противоречие, тому что говорит Кришна в Бхагавад Гите?


Млеччха-шастры противоречат Ведам, потому что благодаря млеччха-шастрам никто не стал прасадоедом. Иешуа говорил, что до него *были только воры и грабители*. Христианство эксклюзивно, а Веды инклюзивны, включают всё -- в том числе сказания о Будде, Махавире (Ришабха Деве), Иша Путре.

----------


## Андрон

> Я бы обвинил себя в сахаджии на вашем месте.


Сахаджия переводится как Спонтанный, Естественный!
Неужели Вы "заменили естественное употребление противоестественным"?  :biggrin1:  (Рим 1:26) (шутка)




> Нет религии выше Истины


Абсолютной Истины!  :biggrin1:

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Ознакомьтесь с историей этой вайшнави.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Я бы обвинил себя в сахаджии на вашем месте.


Здравствуйте! зачем же так сразу неразабравшись обвинять? По этому каждый на своем месте... 




> Табакокурительницей засмердило?


я понимаю о чем вы и вашу раздражительность по этому поводу, дело не в том кто такие слова говорил ранее, а Истина в том, что эти слова означают. Вы несогласны с этими словами? ожидая такую реакцию я вам привел ниже слова Кришны, которые говорят тоже самое, что Сама Истина выше любой религии, Харе Кришна тоже говорили и демоны и невежды которые могли прикрыватся словами этой Истины, но от этого Истина неисчезает в этих словах, а для успокоение вашей Души по поводу Блаватской и Тайной Доктрины, которую я имел честь изучать, могу вам сказать, что это ложная философия, но видя и зная ложное мы можем узнать и разлечить Истиное. 




> Млеччха-шастры противоречат Ведам, потому что благодаря млеччха-шастрам никто не стал прасадоедом.


нет конечно если вы подминяете понятие освобождение на прасаедство это ваше право и заблуждение, но Истина заключается в том, что кто следует слову Истине в Священом писании приходит к освобождению и к Самой Истине, так как следует воли Самого Всевышнего. По этому поводу как то Радханат Свами сказал, собака может узнать своего хозяина в любых одеждах, так что мы хуже собаки? раз неможем узнать своего Хозяина в одеждах другой религии? 




> Иешуа говорил, что до него были только воры и грабители.


серьезное обвинение Сына Божьего в котором Сама Истина говорит, обосновать примером можете? или будете создавать свою иллюзию, тем самым искажать Истину? я надеюсь вы найдете мужество осознать это и в Душе попросить за это невежество прощение у Кришны...




> Христианство эксклюзивно, а Веды инклюзивны, включают всё -- в том числе сказания о Будде, Махавире (Ришабха Деве), Иша Путре.


и что из этого следует? что там нет Истины?.)

----------


## Андрон

> «Шветашватара-упанишад» (5.9):
> 8. [Он – тот,] что величиной с большой палец, видом *подобен солнцу, наделен волей и самосознанием*,
> [Но], благодаря свойствам [способности] постижения и свойствам тела, кажется размером меньше даже, чем острие шила.
> 9. Как часть сотой части кончика волоса, разделенной на сто,
> Следует распознавать это существо, – и *оно способно быть бесконечным*.
> 10. Он не женщина и не мужчина, он и не бесполый.
> Какую телесную [оболочку] он принимает, тою и охраняется.
> 11. Благодаря воле, осязанию, зрению, заблуждениям, изобилию еды и питья рождается и растет тело.
> Соответственно [своим] действиям, наделенный плотью принимает постепенно [разные] образы в [разных] состояниях.
> ...


Очень ценная цитата! Раньше я с юмором воспринимал слова о том, что размер души равен 1/10000 кончика волоса.
Потому что душа нематериальна, и нельзя говорить о ее размере. Но здесь всё сказано про Дживу четко и ясно:
Благодаря свойству Души - Сознанию - она может "сужаться" или "расширяться" до любого размера,
и принимать любую форму - в т.ч. тонкого или плотного тела.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Но на деле оказалось, что не которым очень хочеться чтобы Параматма присутствувала и в духовном теле.


Амира! если вы не видите эту ФУНДАМЕНТАЛЬНУЮ Истину в словах Кришны о Его прибывание в каждом живом существе в своей Абсолютной форме Параматмы также и в Духовном мире, то может вы услышите и ОСОЗНАЕТЕ эту Истину с помощью коментарий Духовного Учителя Шрилы Прабхупады ?


«Ты взираешь на скитания всех живых существ. По этой причине Ты — изначальный Нараяна».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Шри Кришна в облике Параматмы находится в сердцах всех живых существ, населяющих и духовные, и материальные миры. В роли Параматмы Он становится свидетелем поступков, которые они совершили, совершают и будут совершать.

Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Ади-лила, глава 2 (Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, Верховная Личность Бога), текст 46. Перевод и комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады.

Амира, я надеюсь это вам поможет увидеть Истину Высшую Личность как Она есть!

с Уважением ваш друг!

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Уфф! Ну слава Богу!  Вот спасибо! А то я уже даже в духовный мир не хотел идти - потому что меня напугали, что там нет Бога в сердце!


что ж  Они даже своего Духовного Учителя не слушают? расскажите им это!


«Ты взираешь на скитания всех живых существ. По этой причине Ты — изначальный Нараяна».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Шри Кришна в облике Параматмы находится в сердцах всех живых существ, населяющих и духовные, и материальные миры. В роли Параматмы Он становится свидетелем поступков, которые они совершили, совершают и будут совершать.

Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Ади-лила, глава 2 (Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, Верховная Личность Бога), текст 46. Перевод и комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады.


а вообще есть о чем задуматся, почему ТЕ кто так говорят, не слушают, что говорит Сам Кришна и даже своего же Духовного Учителя по этому поводу.

это фундаментальные принципы Истины, нарушая и искажая их, создается иллюзия этой Истины и появляется невежество, которое и держит людей в заточении иллюзии материального мира.

с Уважением ваш друг!

----------


## Андрон

> а вообще есть о чем задуматся, почему ТЕ кто так говорят, не слушают, что говорит Сам Кришна и даже своего же Духовного Учителя по этому поводу.


Если быть точным, то Шрила Прабхупада говорил про Параматму/Сверхдушу по-разному, например:
"Что касается вездесущей Параматмы, то это временное проявление Кширодакашайи Вишну.
*Параматма не является вечной, ибо этого проявления Господа не существует в духовном мире*". (БГ 7.4)
Насколько я понимаю, общепринятым мнением в ИСККОН является то, что Параматмы в духовном мире нет.
Но лично я считаю, что тот же самый Бог в сердце есть и в духовном мире - просто в изначальной форме
Кришны с флейтой или четырехрукого Вишну, а не Параматмы (которую некоторые считают вообще безличной).

----------


## Амира

> расскажите им это!


У меня прямо глаза открылись!  :swoon: 

Я раньше не подозревала, что бедные, несчастные живые существа *скитаются* как беспризорные по духовным мирам, не зная куда податься.

А Кришна наблюдает за ними, в трех временных координатах - *прошлом, настоящем и будущем*. Очевидно я не знала, что для тех кто находится в духовном теле, но не знает куда податься и чем заняться, Кришна создает особый духовный мир с прошлым, настоящим и будущим и наблюдает за их скитаниями и поступками (подразумеваются явно не духовные намерения в виде служения Верховной Личности Бога).

Спасибо вам! Спасибо!!!

----------


## Амира

> *Параматма не является вечной, ибо этого проявления Господа не существует в духовном мире*". (БГ 7.4)
> Насколько я понимаю, общепринятым мнением в ИСККОН является то, что Параматмы в духовном мире нет.
> Но лично я считаю, что тот же самый Бог в сердце есть и в духовном мире - просто в изначальной форме
> Кришны с флейтой или четырехрукого Вишну, а не Параматмы (которую некоторые считают вообще безличной).


Спасибо! В комментарии к этому стиху действительно все хорошо и понятно разъяснено.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Если быть точным, то Шрила Прабхупада говорил про Параматму/Сверхдушу по-разному, например:
> "Что касается вездесущей Параматмы, то это временное проявление Кширодакашайи Вишну.


вы понимаете что тут говорится?

тут говорится об экспансии Параматмы в материальном мире как Кширодакашайи Вишну, и когда материальный мир сворачивается такая функция как экспансия Кширодакашайи Вишну исчезает, потом снова проявляется как Кширодакашайи Вишну когда развертывается материальный мир. И по этому такое проявление Параматмы как экспансия Кширодакашайи Вишну считается "временное проявление" то появляется то исчезает, по этому это переодическая система несет Аспект временого проявления, а не как Лоно, постоянного (бесконечного) проявления Параматмы.

по этому такая экспансия, прояления Параматмы в форме Кширодакашайи Вишну будет переодическим, временым проявлением, так как Сама Параматма постоянно проявлена в Духовном мире, который одной с ней Единой Энергией, Природой и тоже бесконечно постоянна в своем проявлении как и Сама Параматма, частью которой является сама Духовная реальность Вайкутхи.  





> Параматма не является вечной, ибо этого проявления Господа не существует в духовном мире". (БГ 7.4)


вы осознаете что вы говорите?! Вы Бхагавад Гиту читали вообще сами? а если читали то как Вы верите что Кришна мог такое сказать? Вы понимаете как эта фраза вырваная из контекста переварачивает Истину задам наперед как Она есть? это очень серьезно и вы ее пишите...

человек который прочитает эту фразу необладающий Духовными Знаниями и который не знает Истину как Она есть, посчитает что Высший Дух неявляется вечным так как в Духовном мире Его нет. Мало того что этот текст хитро выдернутый из общей мысли но и в главе 7 Бхагавад Гиты стиха 4 ничего подобного и близко нету!

Бхагавад-Гита как она есть? > ?Глава 7? > ?
Текст 4
 бхумир апо 'нало вайух   кхам мано буддхир эва ча
 аханкара итийам ме   бхинна пракртир аштадха

 бхумих - земля; апах - вода; аналах - огонь; вайух - воздух; кхам - эфир; манах - ум; буддхих - разум; эва - безусловно; ча -  и; аханкарах - ложное эго; ити - таким образом; ийам - эта; ме - Моя; бхинна - отделенная; пракртих - энергия; аштадха -  состоящая из восьми видов.
Кришна говорит:
 Земля, вода, огонь, воздух, эфир, ум, разум и ложное эго -  эти восемь элементов составляют Мою отделенную материальную энергию.


Вы ссылаетесь на стих Священного писания Бхагавад Гиты, откровение Всевышнего о Себе и пишите то чего там нет, как это называется?  




> Насколько я понимаю, общепринятым мнением в ИСККОН является то, что Параматмы в духовном мире нет.


а что ИСККОН исключил из своих рядов Шрилы Прабхупаду?,)

Шрилы Прабхупада говорит: Шри Кришна в облике Параматмы находится в сердцах всех живых существ, населяющих и духовные, и материальные миры. В роли Параматмы Он становится свидетелем поступков, которые они совершили, совершают и будут совершать.

Они там в ИСККОНе читать умеют, что им их оснаватель Духовный Гуру написал?,)




> Но лично я считаю, что тот же самый Бог в сердце есть и в духовном мире - просто в изначальной форме
> Кришны с флейтой или четырехрукого Вишну, а не Параматмы (которую некоторые считают вообще безличной).


мда...вы говорите о формах но забыли про саму Истину Бхагавана,) Параматма это Абсолютная трансцедентальная форма где прибывает Личностный Аспект Высшей Личности, через эту форму Сама Высшая Личность пронизывает Индивидуальную Душу (АТМАН). 

наверное все кроется в том, что многие непонимают слово изначальная форма Кришны.

источником всего сущего является Абсалютная форма Параматма в которой прибывает Высшая Личность как Аспект Бхагаван, вы действительно думаете что можно увидеть Беспредельную Абсолютную форму Параматмы? все остальные Божественные формы изначальные в своих мирах, планах как Нараяна, Вишну и Кришна в которых прибывает постоянна Высшая Личность в проявленом Аспекте, будут изначальными для своего плана проявления и эти Божественные Изначальные Духовные формы, Аватары, будут являтся часть Абсолютной формы Параматмы, которая является Лоном для непроявленного Абсалютного Личностного Аспекта Бхагаван как Высвшая Личность, Причина причин.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> У меня прямо глаза открылись!


может вы увидиле еще одну иллюзию?,)




> Я раньше не подозревала, что бедные, несчастные живые существа скитаются как беспризорные по духовным мирам, не зная куда податься.


если в вашем уме рождаются с понятием "скитания" только с несчастными и беднами скитальцами,) то вы глубоко заблуждаетесь,)

понятие СКИТАНИЕ означает ДВИЖЕНИЕ, странствование живых существ за которыми наблюдает в форме Параматмы Высшая Личность! 

для вашего ума, могут быть и счастливые, без страданий скитальцы прибывающие в любви к Высшей Личности и исполняя Её Совершенную волю в Духовном мире!

а вы в понятие Движение поставили знак минуса как материальный мир, но забыли знак плюс про движение (скитание) индивидуальных Душ в Духовном мире с огромным блаженством, радостью и любви движущихся в этом Духовном мире и за этим движением также наблюдает Высшая Личность в форме Параматмы и одновременно прибывая в форме Кришны в Духовном мире, через которую также происходит Сознательная Связь с индивидуальной Душой.       





> А Кришна наблюдает за ними, в трех временных координатах - прошлом, настоящем и будущем.


а вы над словами Шрилы Прабхупады смеетесь, думаете он сказал глупость?.)


да в Духовном мире нет понятия времени, так как все формы неизменчевы и бесмертны, но понятия как "Он становится свидетелем поступков, которые они совершили, совершают и будут совершать" в Духовном мире остается.)  Вы этого непонимаете,)  есть движение в Духовном мире которые уже свершились, которые совершаются и которые будут совершатся в бесконечности где нет времени.) но эти критерии движения Сознания Индивидуальной Души остаются.)





> Очевидно я не знала, что для тех кто находится в духовном теле, но не знает куда податься и чем заняться, Кришна создает особый духовный мир с прошлым, настоящим и будущим и наблюдает за их скитаниями и поступками (подразумеваются явно не духовные намерения в виде служения Верховной Личности Бога).


Очевидно вы незнали, что Высшая Личность наблюдая за ними говорит Им и направляет Лично индивидуально каждую Душу побуждая Её к определенным действиям в Едином Божественном плане проявления Высшей Личности, а также через Абсолютную форму Параматму наслаждается любовными чувствовами индивидуальной Души к Ней и наслаждается подвижнечеством и жертвоприношениями этой Индивидуальной Души и в свою очередь индивидуальная через Параматму внутри себя Душа чувствует и наслаждается любовью Высшей Личности к Ней переходящю в Сознательное блаженство.  


Бхагавад Гита глава 5, стих 29.

Кришна говорит:
Человек, полностью осознавший, что Я - единственный, кто наслаждается всеми жертвоприношениями и плодами подвижничества, что Я верховный владыка всех планет и полубогов, а также друг и благодетель всех существ, избавляется от материальных страданий и обретает полное умиротворение.

----------


## Андрон

Андрей, обязательно прочтите эту книгу:
"Кришна. Верховная Личность Бога".
Старое название - "Источник вечного наслаждения".
Это краткое изложение десятой Песни "Шримад Бхагаватам".

Около пяти тысяч лет тому назад Кришна низошел из Своего трансцендентного царства на землю, чтобы явить здесь Свои бесконечно привлекательные духовные игры, которые и описаны в этой книге. Истории, приведенные здесь перенесут читателя из мира обыденности в мир Абсолютной Истины и Красоты, где в окружении Своих друзей и подруг вечно наслаждается их трансцендентной любовью Шри Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога.

Если уже читали - перечитайте.

Вам откроется совсем другой Кришна! Его дух, настроение, игры.
ПарамАтман - это Дух, Настроение, и чтобы познать его - прочтите!
В Бхагавад-Гите лишь сухая философия, ШБ10 на порядок духовнее!
Мне неинтересны сухие философские споры - я ищу то, что меня вдохновляет.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Вам откроется совсем другой Кришна! Его дух, настроение, игры.


я несомневаюсь, что с вашими знаниями Истина вам будет казатся все время по другому, если вы не видите Её в слове Кришны о Себе то как вы можете увидить Её в трансцедентальных играх Высшей Личности как Она есть?

вам бы основу закрепить о фундаментальных принципах и Аспектах образа Абсолютной Истины Высшей Личности, а вы без осознания этих принципов Истины хотите сразу трансцедентальную игру Высшей Личности осознать, которая постигается только Духовным Разумом Души и с объяснения причины и цели этой трансцедентальной игры Самой Высшей Личности, которая входит как дополнение в Бесконечный и Совершеный план Её проявления, как Высшую лилу Высшей Личности.




> ПарамАтман - это Дух, Настроение, и чтобы познать его - прочтите!


и вы пришли к выводу что это настроение является причиной Его действий?,) причина это Высшая цель этой игры, а не настроение Кришны, которое совершенно и необходима в данной ситуации, чтобы достичь проявления высшей цели данной индивидуальной трансцедентальной игры Высшей Личности.)





> В Бхагавад-Гите лишь сухая философия, ШБ10 на порядок духовнее!


кто не осознает как вы выразились сухую философию откровение Высшей Личности о себе в Бхагавад Гиты, неможет увидить эту же Истину в слове в других Святых писаниях.




> Мне неинтересны сухие философские споры - я ищу то, что меня вдохновляет.


что вас лично вдохновляет?,) личное желание имеет лишь Ложное Эго.)Вы должны желать то же самое, что желает и Высшая Личность, а что Она желает Она расказала в Бхагавад Гите!

Кришна говорит:
Тот же, кто пренебрегает указаниями священных писаний и действует по собственной прихоти, не достигнет ни совершенства, ни счастья, ни высшей цели.

Кришна говорит:
Поэтому, следуя указаниям шастр, ты должен понять, в чем состоит твой долг, что можно делать и чего нельзя. Изучив все предписания, нужно действовать так, чтобы постепенно достичь совершенства.

я узнал эту Истину и моя цель рассказать о Ней вам как Она есть, чтобы вы смогли тоже Её узнать в Её слове и в своей Душе.

Кришна Абсолютная Высшая Личность говорит: глава 18.
стих 68.
Тот, кто открывает эту высшую тайну Моим преданным, непременно обретет дар чистого преданного служения и в конце жизни вернется ко Мне.
стих 69.
В этом мире для Меня нет и никогда не будет слуги дороже, чем он.

----------


## Амира

> "Кришна. Верховная Личность Бога".
> Старое название - "Источник вечного наслаждения".
> Это краткое изложение десятой Песни "Шримад Бхагаватам".


Напомнили об "Источнике Вечного Наслаждения"  :smilies: . Это моя вторая книга, которую я прочла, после "Бхагавад-гиты". У меня самые сладкие воспоминания о ней, т.к. она попала ко мне мистическим образом. Я захотела прочитать ее и Кришна мне ее подарил... Возможно если бы она попала ко мне через преданных, я бы не удивилась, но то что произошло - это действительно было чудом. Этого я никогда не забуду. Книга действительно замечательная, особенно когда читаешь первый раз - это открытие. Потому что мы до этого ничего не знали о том какие отношения возможны с Кришной.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> источником всего сущего является Абсалютная форма Параматма в которой прибывает Высшая Личность как Аспект Бхагаван


ну как бы источником всего сущего является Кришна (ШБ 1.3.28)

На форуме очень толерантные правила, раз разрешается проповедовать свои собственные взгляды отличные от сиддхантхи  :smilies:

----------


## Андрон

> Напомнили об "Источнике Вечного Наслаждения" . Это моя вторая книга, которую я прочла, после "Бхагавад-гиты". У меня самые сладкие воспоминания о ней. Этого я никогда не забуду. Книга действительно замечательная, особенно когда читаешь первый раз - это открытие. Потому что мы до этого ничего не знали о том какие отношения возможны с Кришной.


Я тоже начинал с этих двух книг! Когда я впервые встретился с преданными, я уже глубоко знал Библию (Новый Завет). Они мне предлагали книги для начинающих - но я сразу спросил: "Какое у вас главное священное писание?" - и мне дали Бхагавад-Гиту. Прочитав, я вернул ее со словами: "Это очень глубокое писание - но Библия гораздо сильнее! Не вижу смысла менять философию". Преданные сказали: "У нас есть книги гораздо более духовные - но тебе еще рано их читать - ты их неправильно поймешь". Но я настоял: "Ничто другое мне неинтересно! Дайте мне самую возвышенную и духовную книгу!" - и мне дали "Источник вечного наслаждения"!
И я понял, что в жизни не читал ничего более прекрасного!!! До этого я знал всю философию, знал, что "Бог есть Любовь" (1Ин 4:16), и что именно любовью надо жить... Знал - но не любил! До этого я не испытывал настоящей любви! Я знал о Душе и Духе - но не жил ими! А эта книга, игры Кришны с Гопи, а затем и живое общение с чистыми преданными, открыли мне истинный вкус любви, которого я никогда до этого не испытывал! Это было как просветление, совершенно новый уровень! Знать о любви - и любить - совсем разное! Жить не разумом - а душой!

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> источником всего сущего является Абсалютная форма Параматма в которой прибывает Высшая Личность как Аспект Бхагаван
> 
> 
> ну как бы источником всего сущего является Кришна (ШБ 1.3.28)
> 
> На форуме очень толерантные правила, раз разрешается проповедовать свои собственные взгляды отличные от сиддхантхи


ну как бы вам нужно хотябы читать то что вы приводите, а не повторять то что вы услышали от когото, не видя и не понимая Истину в этих услышанных вами словах.

ШБ 1.3.28
Все перечисленные воплощения представляют собой либо полные части, либо части полных частей Господа, однако Господь Шри Кришна — изначальная Личность Бога. Они нисходят на разные планеты, когда там по вине атеистов возникают беспорядки. Господь нисходит, чтобы защитить верующих.

это похоже на то что вы сказали?

зачем вы говорите своими или чужими словами и приписываете им ссылку из ШБ ? вы проповедуете собственую Шримад-Бхагаватам и еще мне расказываете, что я сказав Истину проповедую собственные взгляды?.)

вам очень повезло, что на форуме толерантные правила, я бы рекомендовал банить времено тех кто пишет собственные слова и приписывает им ссылки из Священых писаний, ибо они вводят людей взаблуждения своим не вежеством. А потом получаеется, что в обществе Сознания Кришны ИСККОН многие искажают образ Абсолютной Истины и думают, что Параматмы нет в Душах в Духовном мире, что Высшая Личность как Бхагаван через свою Божественную форму Кришны проявил все остальные формы сущего и свою АБСОЛТНУЮ форму Параматма.)

если бы вы изучали Священые писания то зналибы, что Господь Кришна есть Божественная форма Духовного образа в которой прибывает Бхагаван как изначальная Высшая Личность, о чем и говорит этот стих из Шримад-Бхагаватам. Изначальная Высшая Личность (Бхагаван) является источником и причиной всего сущего, через свою Абсолютную форму Параматмы, вместе с тем одновременно эта изначальная Высшая Личность как Бхагаван прибывает в Божественной форме, образе которой есть Кришна.

и когда говорят, что Кришна является источником всего сущего, это говорит о том, что изначальная Высшая Личность прибывающая в Божественной форме, образе Кришны, является источником всего сущего, а не то что вы наговорили тут, что изначальная Высшая Личность в образе Кришны стала источником своей же Абсолютной формы Параматмы.)

с каких пор вы стали проповедовать собственные взгляды, что изначальная Высшая Личность прибывающая в Абсолютной форме Параматмы стала отличатся от Высшей Личности в Кришне?,) и с каких пор Божественная форма, образ Кришны стал основой для Абсолютной формы Параматмы?,)

по этому прежде чем проповедовать собственные взгляды и обвинять в этом других, читай те Священые писание Душой, а не пытайтесь познать Истину своим материальным умом да еще с других слов...

и советую вам больше не выдавать за Истину ваши слова прикрывая их ссылкой на стих из Свещенного писания!

скажу вам более понятнее "Источником всего Сущего является не проявленый Личностный Аспект Бхагаван как изначальная Высшая Личность через свою Абсолютную не проявленную форму Параматма" и этот Аспект Бхагавана как Изначальная Высшая Личность снизошол и проявился в Божественной форме, образа Кришны, в которой Он прибывает постоянно и так же одновременно прибывает в не проявленном состояннии в своей Абсолютной форме Параматма.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> "Какое у вас главное священное писание?" - и мне дали Бхагавад-Гиту. Прочитав, я вернул ее со словами: "Это очень глубокое писание - но Библия гораздо сильнее! Не вижу смысла менять философию". Преданные сказали: "У нас есть книги гораздо более духовные - но тебе еще рано их читать - ты их неправильно поймешь". Но я настоял: "Ничто другое мне неинтересно! Дайте мне самую возвышенную и духовную книгу!" - и мне дали "Источник вечного наслаждения"!





> У нас есть книги гораздо более духовные


с каких пор откровение Высшей Личности о Себе в Бхагавад Гите стало менее Духовной по отношению к описанию Её трансцедентальных игр?,)

что значит более Духовнее? чем Откровение Всевышнего о Самом Себе?

употребляя такое понятие как ГАРАЗДО, БОЛЕЕ Духовные Святые писания чем Бхагавад Гита, вы разделяете Истину на Духовную и гараздо более Духовную, тем самым показывая свое невежество по отношению к Ней.

----------


## Амира

> а что это место уже вам лично принадлежит и вы вправе говорить за всех?


Нет, поэтому и написала в форме вопроса.

Как назвать то, что вы из одного невинного и к тому же истинного предложения *ну как бы источником всего сущего является Кришна (ШБ 1.3.28)* нафантазировали себе целую теорию заговора и написали в ответ кучу всякой чепухи в виде своих фантазий и обвинили человека в том что он не знает и не изучает писания, а проповедуют собственный Шримад-Бхагаватам?

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Андрей Зарубин, вас тяжело читать. Гьяни, они же майавади, они же адвайтины, в основном, спорят о Брахмане, для них Парабрахман Кришна воплощение безликого Брахмана. Йогов чаще всего интересует Парама-Атман.



> Jnanis, those who are trying to understand the Absolute Truth by mental speculation, by dint of his own knowledge, he's realizing the Absolute Truth as impersonal Brahman. And those who are trying to understand the Absolute Truth by meditation, yogis, they realize the Absolute Truth as Paramatma.


Бхактов же интересует Парамабрахман Кришна, Бхагаван, Источник как Парама-Атмана, так и  Брахмана. Аболютная Истина личностна и всепривлекающа.
Первый класс людей, бхакты -- их интересует Бхагаван, он Источник Наслаждения.
Второй класс людей, йоги -- их интересует Парама-Атман.
Третий класс людей, адвайты -- их интересует Брахман.
Бхагаван источник как Парама-Атмана, так и безличностного Брахмана, имперсонального сияния. Никак не наоборот. Именно такая последовательность.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Андрей Зарубин, вас тяжело читать. Гьяни, они же майавади, они же авдайтины, в основном, спорят о Брахмане, для них Парабрахман Кришна воплощение безликого Брахмана. Йогов чаще всего интересует Парама-Атман.


каким образом это относится к тому что я говорю? я что то подобное говорил?, как то, что Парабрахман Кришна воплощение безликого Брахмана??? вы издеваетесь?

Вы незаметили что я как раз говорю о Бхагаване и Параматме, проявленый Аспект Абсолютной Истины как бесличный Брахман я даже еще не употреблял в вышеприведенных аналитических доводах.)

как ПАРА Брахман (Высший Брахман) может быть воплощением Брахмана?,) Источник воплотил чтото больше себя как ПАРА ?.)




> Бхактов же интересует Парамабрахман Кришна, Бхагаван, Источник как Парама-Атмана, так и Брахмана. Аболютная Истина личностна и Всепривлекающа.
> Первый класс людей, бхакты -- их интересует Бхагаван, он Источник Наслаждения.
> Второй класс людей, йоги -- их интересует Парама-Атман.
> Третий класс людей, адвайты -- их интересует Брахман.
> Бхагаван источник как Парама-Атмана, так и безличностного Брахмана, имперсонального сияния. Никак не наоборот. Именно такая последовательность


вы вообще читаете что я сказал? вы помните о чем спор? Я сказал что "Источником всего Сущего является не проявленый Личностный Аспект Бхагаван как изначальная Высшая Личность через свою Абсолютную не проявленную форму Параматма".

а теперь где вы тут увидели нарушение последовательности?

хорошо я объясню по другому.) все сущие индивидуальные формы (Духовные и материальные) произошли, проявились из Абсолютной формы Параматмы по Личной воле Бхагавана, который прибывает в этой же своей трансцедентальной форме Параматма. 

так понятнее?

если Вы утверждаете что Бхагаван существовал изначально в не какой либо трансцедентальной формы, тела и явился источником самой своей изначальной Абсолютной формы Параматмы, то это очень серьезная тема, если есть что сказать вам по этому поводу, я могу поддержать и обсудить это "очень" серьезное ваше заявление, если он будет основано на слове самого Бхагавана, а не только на одном вашем или чьемто личном утверждении.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

> Источником всего Сущего является не проявленый Личностный Аспект Бхагаван как изначальная Высшая Личность через свою Абсолютную не проявленную форму Параматма


Я не понимаю, что вы говорите, будьте проще, что ли. У Прабхупады всё просто, вы пишите то, что я не могу понять. И вычитывайте свой текст, постарайтесь, пожалуйста. Будьте добры, уважайте собеседников. Долго иногда исправлять ошибки, вычитывать текст, но оно того стоит. Это покажет, что вы действительно хотите донести ясную мысль, а не торопитесь сказать собеседнику "Ты в майе, ты в тамасе, твоё ложное эго распухло".

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Я не понимаю, что вы говорите, будьте проще, что ли.


что конкретно вы не понимаете?




> У Прабхупады всё просто, вы пишите то, что я не могу понять.


для того чтобы это понять нужно развивать и проявлять Духовный Разум Души, если вы Истино понимаете Прабхупаду как Он говорит об Истине, то должны понимать и меня. Много говорят, что они понимают Прабхупаду, но в итоге оказывается, что у многих разное Осознание одной и той же Истины о которой расказывает Прабхупада.) 





> Будьте добры, уважайте собеседников.


с чего вы взяли что я к вам не добр и вас не уважаю? если б это было так, то я бы с вами сейчас не говорил об Совершенной Истине.

вы действительно думаете, что если вы не понимаете, что я говорю, то причина только во мне или в некоторых недостающих запятых и разделах не с глаголами?,) Объемы большие которые я пишу на разных форумах, как могу я искренне стараюсь исправлять технические ошибки в арфографии для вас. 




> Это покажет, что вы действительно хотите донести ясную мысль, а не торопитесь сказать собеседнику "Ты в майе, ты в тамасе, твоё ложное эго распухло".


то, что я удиляю вам время, внимание и раскрываю вам как преданному Кришне эту высшую тайну о Нем в различных Аспектах и образах проявленых в моих многочисленных постах, разве это не говорит о том, что я пытаюсь вам донести ясную мысль об Аспектах Абсолютной Истины? Много зависит также от вас и вашего желания понять о чем я говорю.

а поповоду "не торопитесь сказать собеседнику "Ты в майе, ты в тамасе, твоё ложное эго распухло" я это говорю лишь тогда, когда человек проявляет иллюзию своего ума в диалоге, я называю вещи своими именами как они есть и объясняю в чем заключается эта иллюзия и в чем ее причина (если это заблуждение человека, то я ему скажу, что это заблуждение, если человек пишет и говорит ложь то я скажу ему что он пишет и говорит ложь, а если я ему это не скажу я буду лицимером и патакателем в его лжи и заблуждении), а если бы я торопился это делать, то я бы недожидался этого проявления от собеседника и приписывал ему то чего он еще не проявил, однако я этого не делаю, а значит и не тараплюсь кому то приписать то чего он еще не сделал и не проявил.

моя цель это помочь преданным Кришны через наш диалог узнать ближе Высшую Личность Кришны. 

с Уважением ваш друг!

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Андрей Зарубин объясните Ваши слова:



> все остальные Божественные формы изначальные в своих мирах, планах как Нараяна, Вишну и Кришна в которых прибывает постоянна Высшая Личность в проявленом Аспекте


Вы говорите, что есть какая-то Высшая личность, которая предшествует Кришне. Эта личность имеет форму, качества?
Спрошу еще дольше  :smilies:  А есть что-то что предшествует и этой Высшей личности?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Андрей Зарубин, вас тяжело читать. Гьяни, они же майавади, они же адвайтины, в основном, спорят о Брахмане, для них Парабрахман Кришна воплощение безликого Брахмана. Йогов чаще всего интересует Парама-Атман.
> 
> Бхактов же интересует Парамабрахман Кришна, Бхагаван, Источник как Парама-Атмана, так и  Брахмана. Аболютная Истина личностна и всепривлекающа.
> Первый класс людей, бхакты -- их интересует Бхагаван, он Источник Наслаждения.
> Второй класс людей, йоги -- их интересует Парама-Атман.
> Третий класс людей, адвайты -- их интересует Брахман.
> Бхагаван источник как Парама-Атмана, так и безличностного Брахмана, имперсонального сияния. Никак не наоборот. Именно такая последовательность.


Спасибо!Хорошая схема!

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Андрей Зарубин объясните Ваши слова:
> все остальные Божественные формы изначальные в своих мирах, планах как Нараяна, Вишну и Кришна в которых прибывает постоянна Высшая Личность в проявленом Аспекте 
> 
> Вы говорите, что есть какая-то Высшая личность, которая предшествует Кришне. Эта личность имеет форму, качества?


Не удивительно, что вы неслышите Кришну в Его слове, если блуждаете в двух соснах моей цитаты, переварачивая ее деаметрально противоположно ее же смыслу.

узнать действия Ложного Эго можно по принципу которому оно действует, этот принцип заключается в переворачивании, искажении Истины наоборот.


разве в моей цитате есть такое? что какаято Высшая Личность предшествует Кришне?,) во Истину Ложное Эго видит то, что ему лично удобно.

я сказал что, Духовной Божественной форме Кришны, в которой прибывает Высшая Личность предшествует еще Божественные формы на других планах со своими Атрибутами и качествами в которых прибывает ТАЖЕ САМАЯ Высшая Личность что и в Божественной форме Кришны!




> Эта личность имеет форму, качества?


каждая Божественная форма как (Парматма, Нараяна, Санкаршаны - Маха Вишну и Кришна) в которой прибывает ОДНА И ТАЖЕ Высшая Личность в Аспекте БХАГАВАН, имеют индивидуальные Атрибуты и качества присущие этой конкретной Божественной форме.




> А есть что-то что предшествует и этой Высшей личности?


НЕТ! Высшая Личность в Аспекте Бхагаван есть ВЫСШАЯ ИСТИНА! Абсолютная и Совершеная, Непознаваемая, Нерожденная, ПЕРВОПРИЧИНА всего Сущего.

Б.Г. 7.7  
Кришна говорит: О завоеватель богатств [Арджуна], нет истины превыше Меня. Всё сущее покоится на Мне, подобно жемчужинам, нанизанным на нить.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> я сказал что, Духовной Божественной форме Кришны, в которой прибывает Высшая Личность


опять не понятно, что за Высшая Личность, которая прибывает в форме Кришны. Эта Высшая личность имеет имя или качества?

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> опять не понятно, что за Высшая Личность, которая прибывает в форме Кришны. Эта Высшая личность имеет имя или качества?


конечно есть.

Говорится, что Всевышний, Бхагаван (Высшая Личность), обладает бесчисленными духовными качествами, из которых принято выделять шесть основных. 
В «Вишну-пуране» (6.5.79) ведийский риши Парашара перечисляет эти шесть качеств, называемых санскритским термином «бхага»:

Джнана («знание»)
Вайрагья («отрешённость»)
Яшаса («слава»)
Вирья («сила»)
Айшварья («богатство»)
Шри («красота»)

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Андрей Зарубин а имя есть у Высшей личности? 
Она же Высшая личность, должно быть одно Высшее имя. 
Или У Высшей личности нет конкретного имени и всё зависит от условий?

Пример со свечами. 
Видим множество свечей, и есть первая свеча, от которой зажгли остальные. Высшая личность это первая свеча? Вторая свеча Кришна? Кто первая свеча, кто вторая?

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Андрей Зарубин а имя есть у Высшей личности?


да, я вам Его уже не однакратно называл,но почему то вы Его не слышите.




> Она же Высшая личность, должно быть одно Высшее имя.


Высшее имя-эпитет Высшей Личности - "Бхагаван".  




> Пример со свечами. 
> Видим множество свечей, и есть первая свеча, от которой зажгли остальные. Высшая личность это первая свеча? Вторая свеча Кришна? Кто первая свеча, кто вторая?


вы не коректно ставите вопрос, вы говорите зажгли разные свечи и спрашиваете кто первая свеча?  Высшая Личность или Кришна.) 

свечи (формы) разные, а огонь горит в них один Единый как Высшая Личность.)

вы должны понимать разницу между Абсолютной, индивидуальной формой проявления Высшей Личности и самим Аспектом Высшей Личности Бхагаван.

для этого так же вам надо понимать, что Высшая Личность Бхагаван изначально проявлен в Аспекте Абсолютной не проявленной формы Параматмы как Абсолютные знания имеющие также Аспект Брахмана в проявленном состоянии.  

так же что проявления форм Высшей Личности есть Абсолютные и индивидуальные, проявленые и непроявленые на разных планах Её бытия в зависимости от Аспектов проявления Высшей Личности, и о порядке проявления этих форм.


для того чтобы найти основу нашего диалога, о порядке проявления Высшей Личности, о тождественности, различии и целях Её проявлений в формах Параматмы и Кришны и т.д. я приведу комментарии Прабхупады к стиху из Священого писания Шримад-бхагаватам Песнь Первая Глава Третья, а вы скажите свое мнение как вы их понимаете и если будет желание задать вопросы я подскажу ответы на них, с помощью этих ответов, вы сможете постепенно познавать тайные знания о порядке проявления Высшей Личности, если конечно ваша Душа готова искринне их познавать.

Шримад-бхагаватам
Песнь Первая
Глава Третья

ТЕКСТ 1

сута увача
джагрихе паурушам рупам бхагаван махад-адибхих
самбхутам шодаша-калам адау лока-сисрикшайа

сутах увача - Сута сказал; джагрихе - принял; паурушам - полной части в виде воплощения пуруши; рупам - форму; бхагаван Личность Бога; махат-адибхих - с составляющими материального мира; самбхутам - так происходило творение; шодаша-калам - шестнадцать первоэлементов; адау - в начале; лока - вселенные; сисрикшайа - с намерением творить.

Сута сказал: В начале сотворения материального мира Господь распространил Себя сначала во вселенскую форму воплощения пуруши и проявил все элементы материального творения. Таким образом, в первую очередь были созданы шестнадцать начал материальной деятельности. Это было сделано с целью сотворения материальной Вселенной.

необходимая часть КОММЕНТАРИЙ по данной теме:

Изначальная Личность Бога (Бхагаван) Васудева, то есть Господь Кришна, известный как сын царя Васудевы или царя Нанды, исполнен всех богатств, всего могущества, всей славы, всей красоты, всего знания и всего отречения. Частично Его достояния проявляются в виде безличного Брахмана, а частично - как Параматма. Форма пуруши той же самой Личности Бога Шри Кришны, о которой говорится здесь, - изначальное проявление Господа как Параматмы. 
В материальном творении существуют три формы пуруши, и первая из них - данная форма, Каранодакашайи Вишну. Две другие Его формы - Гарбходакашайи Вишну и Кширодакашайи Вишну, и мы поочередно рассмотрим их.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> да, я вам Его уже не однакратно называл,но почему то вы Его не слышите


Могли бы и написать, если есть для этого необходимое мужество.



> Высшее имя-эпитет Высшей Личности - "Бхагаван".


Бхагаван это имя? Имя Кришна это производное от имени Бхагаван?




> свечи (формы) разные, а огонь горит в них один Единый как Высшая Личность.)


А источником огня кто стал? Высшая личность или Кришна?




> для того чтобы найти основу нашего диалога, о порядке проявления Высшей Личности, о тождественности, различии и целях Её проявлений в формах Параматмы и Кришны и т.д. я приведу комментарии Прабхупады


а что тут нужно увидеть? Всё в порядке вещей, описывается сотворение материальной вселенной. Это как бы не то о чем мы сейчас говорим, как бы совсем не то.

Напомню еще раз может быть это поможет *ШБ 1.3.28* Обратите внимание на слово - свайам, и попробуйте в это слово помимо Кришны еще уместить Высшую личность. Скорей всего у Вас ничего не получится.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Переходы на личности и перепалки удалены.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> ]Могли бы и написать, если есть для этого необходимое мужество.


так я и ранее вам написал, но у вас не хватает мужества это признать.)




> Бхагаван это имя?


вы читать не умеете? я вам написал имя-эпитет, или вы даже этого понять не можете, нужно по 10 раз элементарное повторять? как вы изучаете Священые писания если вы не можете увидеть Истину в двух словах?





> Имя Кришна это производное от имени Бхагаван?


Имя Кришна это производное от имени-эпитета Бхагаван, образуемое на принципе 6 основных качеств Бхагавана, так как утверждается, что эти шесть качеств Бхагавана привлекают абсолютно всех, отсюда и Имя Кришны что в переводе значит "всепривлекающий".




> А источником огня кто стал? Высшая личность или Кришна?



Источником огня стала Высшая Личность Бхагаван в Абсолютной своей непроявленной форме Параматма, которая снизошла в постоянную проявленную Духовную форму Кришны прибывающую на Вайкутхи, которая в дальнейшем нисходит переодически в материальный мир как юга-аватара.




> а что тут нужно увидеть?


надо видеть Истину как Она есть, которую вы невидите в данный момент в элементарных словах.




> Всё в порядке вещей, описывается сотворение материальной вселенной.


да вы что.) ваш ум видит, то что хочет видеть.)


Комментарий: Бхагаван - Частично Его достояния проявляются в виде безличного Брахмана, а частично - как Параматма.

с каких пор вы Параматму и Брахмана стали ассоциироваться с понятием ТВОРЕНИЯ Высшей Личности как материальный мира?,)  

Комментраий: Форма пуруши той же самой Личности Бога Шри Кришны, о которой говорится здесь, - изначальное проявление Господа как Параматмы.

вы читать умеете? ИЗНАЧАЛЬНОЕ проявление Господа как Параматмы.

понимаете слово изначальное проявление Господа (Кришны) как Параматмы?

открывайте энциклопедию и смотрите определение этим словам "изначальное" "проявление" Господа Кришны как "Параматмы".

все качества и достояния Бхагавана Высшей Личности проявлены изначально частично через Параматму на плане Паранирваны и в виде проявленного безличного Брахмана на плане Вайкутхи и материального мира.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Источником огня стала Высшая Личность Бхагаван в Абсолютной своей непроявленной форме Параматма


Вы это можете чем то подтвердить,

Я например утверждаю, что источником огня стал Кришна, потом уже всё остальное и Высшая личность, как вы там называете, и Параматма и так далее, и подтверждаю это вот этим - ШБ 1.3.28

Чем Вы можете подтвердить, кроме сухих спекуляций, что источник всего является (с Ваших слов) "Высшая Личность Бхагаван в Абсолютной своей непроявленной форме Параматма"?

Прабхупада неоднократно говорит: осознание Брахмана и Параматмы - несовершенное осознание Абсолютной Истины.

И еще, Вы понимаете, что здесь речь идет о Пуруша аватаре?



> Форма пуруши той же самой Личности Бога Шри Кришны, о которой говорится здесь, - изначальное проявление Господа как Параматмы


Нужно объяснять, что это значит?
ШБ 2.10.4 комм
По воле Господа материальный мир создается, какое-то время существует и затем снова уничтожается. Сначала Господь Вишну в Своем первом и втором воплощении создает компоненты творения и вторичного творца, Брахму. Первое воплощение пуруши - это Маха-Вишну, а второе - Гарбходакашайи Вишну, создающий Брахму. Третья Пуруша-Аватара - Кширодакашайи Вишну, который является Сверхдушой всего, что есть во вселенной, и поддерживает творение, созданное Брахмой.

ЧЧ 2.60 Не ведая о том, что Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван суть проявления Кришны, *недалекие философы* пускаются в измышления.  :good:

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Прабхупада неоднократно говорит: осознание Брахмана и Параматмы - несовершенное осознание Абсолютной Истины.


конечно, осознания Брахмана и Параматмы несовершенное осознание Абсолютной Истины без Аспекта Бхагавана,) ибо Абсолютная Истина есть Бхагаван в своих Аспектах как Параматма и Брахман.) 




> И еще, Вы понимаете, что здесь речь идет о Пуруша аватаре?


я то какраз это понимаю, но вы неосознаете, что тут говорится, что двухрукая форма Пуруша Аватара Шри Кришны в которой прибывает Бхагаван является изначальным проявлением ПАРАМАТМЫ,) то есть двухрукая форма Пуруша Аватара Шри Кришны первая изначальное проявление из ПАРАМАТМЫ в которой прибывает Бхагаван.

но вы не хотите в это верить, по этому не видите Истины как Она есть.




> Нужно объяснять, что это значит?
> ШБ 2.10.4 комм
> По воле Господа материальный мир создается, какое-то время существует и затем снова уничтожается. Сначала Господь Вишну в Своем первом и втором воплощении создает компоненты творения и вторичного творца, Брахму. Первое воплощение пуруши - это Маха-Вишну, а второе - Гарбходакашайи Вишну, создающий Брахму. Третья Пуруша-Аватара - Кширодакашайи Вишну, который является Сверхдушой всего, что есть во вселенной, и поддерживает творение, созданное Брахмой.


это к чему вы привели?,) вот тут конкретно говорится о сотворении материального мира и к нашей теме о первоисточнике Божественной формы Господа Кришны речи не идет.)

вы непонимаете что Кширодакашайи Вишну это экспансия формы Параматмы в материальном мире и эта экспансия временая на время проявления материального мира.)




> ЧЧ 2.60 Не ведая о том, что Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван суть проявления Кришны, недалекие философы пускаются в измышления.


думая, что я недалекий философов, может оказатся все наоборот, что вы пускаетесь в измышления и становитись недалеким философом вводя людей в заблуждения этого стиха, что якобы тут говорится, что форма Господа Шри Кришны является Источником этих проявлений.

Истина в том, что тут говорится, что Господь Шри Кришна есть СУТЬ все эти ПРОЯВЛЕНИЯ как Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван.

мало того что вы выдергиваете из контекста общей мысли этого Священого писания одну цитату и комментируете Её в свою пользу иллюзорного заблуждения ума в водя в заблуждения других, но вы не удосужились понять в чем суть общей мысли этой главы Священого писания.


аватара — воплощения; саба — все; пурушера — пуруша-аватар; кал? — экспансии полных экспансий; а??а — полные экспансии; свайам — Сам; бхагав?н — Верховная Личность Бога; к?ш?а — Господь Кришна; сарва — всех; авата?са — вершина.

ЧЧ ?ди 2.70 — Все воплощения Бога суть полные экспансии или части полных экспансий пуруша-аватар, но Шри Кришна — изначальный Господь. Он — Верховная Личность Бога, источник всех воплощений.

понимаете, что тут говорится? Господь Шри Кришна изначальный Господь. Он представлен тут как ЛИЧНОСТНЫЙ АСПЕКТ Бхагавана Личности Бога, источника всех воплощений, но не форму двухрукого Кришны.

напомню, что мы говорим о форме, об образе двурукого Кришны который предстает перед Сознанием индивидуальной Души на Вайкутхи и вы утверждаете что эта двурукая форма Кришны, является источником всех проявлений, но непонимаете разницы, что Имя Кришны ассоциируется и отождествляется с Бхагаваном Высшей Личностью который и Есть источник всех воплощений. По этому спор начался, с того что вы утверждали, что Духовная форма двурукого Кришны есть источник формы Параматмы в которой прибывает Бхагаван и что чутли не Сам Бхагаван является проявлением двухрукого Кришны,) я же утверждал, что первоисточник и ИЗНАЧАЛЬНАЯ форма Кришны - Бхагавана Высшей Личности есть Его Абсолютная форма Параматма из которой проявились Божественный формы как четырех рукий Нараяна и двухрукий Кришна в которую снизошла Высшая Личность как Бхагаван всепривлекающий Кришна являющийся источником всех проявлений.

в этом суть нашего спора и вы задаете далее вопрос.





> Чем Вы можете подтвердить, кроме сухих спекуляций, что источник всего является (с Ваших слов) "Высшая Личность Бхагаван в Абсолютной своей непроявленной форме Параматма"?


я могу подтвердить, что Кришна как изначальная Высшая Личность Бхагаван изначально прибывает в своей ИЗНАЧАЛЬНОЙ Абсолютной ТРАНСЦЕДЕНТАЛЬНОЙ НЕПОЗНАВАЕМОМ ТЕЛЕ, непроявленной форме Параматма от которой произошли все другие ПРОЯВЛЕНЫЕ Божественые формы Кришны как четерех рукий Нараяна и двухрукий Кришна.

начнем постепенно,

4.6  Кришна говорит: Хотя Я нерождённый и Моё трансцендентное тело нетленно, хотя Я — повелитель всех живых существ, в каждую эпоху силой Своей внутренней энергии Я появляюсь в этом мире в Своём изначальном духовном облике.

трансцендентное тело - Параматма, это тело, форма НЕПОЗНАВАЕМОЕ, вы что двухрукую форму Кришны не можете познать?

далее.

7.7  Кришна говорит: О завоеватель богатств [Арджуна], нет истины превыше Меня. Всё сущее покоится на Мне, подобно жемчужинам, нанизанным на нить.

как вы себе представляете, что на двурукой форме Кришне покоится все Сущее?) 

двух рукая Божественая форма Кришны в которой прибывает Высшая Личность Бхагаван источник всего сущего, создана для обитателей Вайкутхи для трансцедентальных игр!

изначальная форма Кришны как Аспект Бхагавана Высшей Личности на которой покоится все сущее есть его изначальное трансцедентальное Тело, форма как Параматма. 

1.2.11  Сведущие трансценденталисты, познавшие Абсолютную Истину, называют эту недвойственную субстанцию Брахманом, Параматмой или Бхагаваном.

вместе с тем все стихи основаны на санскритском слове Бхагаван, вы тут видите слово на санскрите Кришна?

5  Верховный Господь и ходит, и не ходит. Он далеко, и в то же время очень близко. Он пребывает внутри всего, и всё же Он вне всего.

что значит вне всего, это говорит, что Истиная форма Кришны в которой Он прибывает и пронизывает все Сущее Параматма, но Она вне ПРОЯВЛЕНЫХ форм Она САМА по себе отдельна от всего проявленного Сущего на других планах как Нирвана и Материальный мир, но имеет Аспект ВСЕПРОНИКАЮЩИЙ и находясь в различных Божественных формах, Он не в НИХ, ОН всегда остается только в Параматме которая может проникать в эти проявленые формы, которые проявились из Его изначальной Трансцедентальной формы Параматма, в которой Он всегда прибывает и через Нее всепроникает в другие индивидуальные Божественные Духовные формы, но только в СВОЕЙ ЭТОЙ форме как ПАРАМАТМА.по этому Кришна изначальная высшая Личность как Бхагаван говорит Я - не в них.  

Кришна говорит:
В Своей непроявленной форме Я пронизываю всю вселенную. Все существа пребывают во Мне, но Я - не в них.           

но Я - не в них. 

Кришна говорит:
И в то же время все сотворенное находится вне Меня. Узри Мое мистическое могущество! Будучи опорой всех живых существ и пребывая всюду, Я не являюсь частью материального мироздания, ибо Я Сам - источник творения.

Вы хотите сказать что двухрукая форма Кришны является источником материального мира, Духовного мира Вайкутхи и самой непроявленной Параматмы и из этой двухрукой формы Кришны исходят все проявления и все Его энергии?,)

это только были логические доводы.

а вот подтверждения и факт.

для начала, чтоб было понятно, что Абсолютная Истина есть не что иное как ТРАНСЦЕДЕНТАЛЬНОЕ ЗНАНИЕ и в зависамости от метода познания их эти Абсолютные знания имеют Аспекты как безличный Брахман, как Параматма, как Верховная Личность Бога (Бхагаван) или как пуруша-аватара.

джна — знания; м?трам — только; парам — трансцендентного; брахма — Брахман; парама-?тм? — Параматма; ??вара? — повелитель; пум?н — Сверхдуша; ди-дибхи? — философским и другими путями познания; п?тхак бх?ваи? — в зависимости от метода познания; бхагаван — Верховная Личность Бога; эка? — единая; йате — воспринимается.

3.32.26 Господь, Верховная Личность Бога, есть не что иное, как абсолютное трансцендентное знание, но в зависимости от метода познания Он может проявляться по-разному: как безличный Брахман, как Параматма, как Верховная Личность Бога или как пуруша-аватара (четерех рукий Нараяна, двух рукий Кришна, Гарбходакашайи Вишну и т.д).

Вы видите тут слово на санскрите Кришна в определении Абсолютной Истины как Абсолюта? но тут употребляется слово на санскрите Бхагаван как Верховная Личность Бога.


Изначальная Высшая Личность (Бхагаван) Господа Кришны снизошла в форму Аватара Сагуты Буддхи БХАГАВАНА (Ади Будды) в материальный мир и говорит о ИЗНАЧАЛЬНОМ ЛОНЕ Высшей Личности как Параматма в Аспекте формы ТРАНСЦЕДЕТАЛЬНЫХ ЗАНИЙ, в которой Она изначально прибывает .

Будда себя называл Ланкаватара-сутре как Татхагат (переводится тот кто пришел из Лона Таковсти, Абсолютной Истины как Бхагаван,) Личностный Аспект Абсолютной Истины (Параматмы), который прибывает в ней с помощью Всесохраняющего Сознания (Алая-виджняна), в своей незамутнённой Основе вечно пребывающее в [состоянии] совершенного терпения и нерушимого спокойствия.”...

вот слова изначальной Высшей Личности (Бхагавана) Господа Кришны в форме Аватара Буддха о своем изначальном ЛОНЕ в котором Высшая Личность как Всесохраняющее Сознание (Алая-виджняна) постоянное прибывает.

Ланкаватара сутра: Глава 6 "Беспредельное Знание"

Однако Беспредельное Знание (Арья-джняна) (Духовный мир Вайкутхи НИРВАНА в Аспекте БРАХМАНА) это не сама Благородная Мудрость (Арья-праджня)(ПАРАМАТМА), но лишь внерассудочное осознание её. 

Благородная Мудрость (ПАРАМАТМА) – это совершенное состоянии бессамости (ПАРАНИРВАНА), это ЛОНО Таковости (Лоно Абсолютной Истины), это – Всесохраняющее Сознание (Алая-виджняна) (Личностный Аспект Бхагаван как изначальная Высшая Личность ГОСПОДА Кришны), в своей незамутнённой Основе вечно пребывающее в [состоянии] совершенного терпения и нерушимого спокойствия.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

ШБ 1.2.11

ваданти тат таттва-видас
таттва? йадж дж??нам адвайам
брахмети парам?тмети
бхагаван ити ?абдйате
Пословный перевод: 
ваданти — говорят; тат — что; таттва-вида? — сведущие души; таттвам — Абсолютная Истина; йат — которой; дж??нам — знание; адвайам — недвойственная; брахма ити — известная как Брахман; парам?тм? ити — известная как Параматма; бхагав?н ити — известная как Бхагаван; ?абдйате — так про нее говорят.

Перевод: 
Сведущие трансценденталисты, познавшие Абсолютную Истину, называют эту недвойственную субстанцию Брахманом, Параматмой или Бхагаваном.

Комментарий: 
Абсолютная Истина — и субъект, и объект; в Ней нет качественных различий. Следовательно, Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван — качественно одинаковы. Одну и ту же субстанцию изучающие Упанишады осознают как безличный Брахман, хираньягарбхи, или йоги, — как локализованную Параматму, а преданные — как Бхагавана. ИначИначе говоря, Бхагаван, или Личность Бога, — это высшее проявление Абсолютной Истины.е говоря, Бхагаван, или Личность Бога, — это высшее проявление Абсолютной Истины. Параматма — частичное проявление Личности Бога. Безличный Брахман — это излучение Личности Бога, связанное с Ним так же, как солнечные лучи — с богом Солнца. Иногда не очень разумные последователи вышеупомянутых школ спорят друг с другом, отстаивая каждый свое понимание истины. Но тем, кто обладает совершенным видением Абсолютной Истины, хорошо известно, что это — три аспекта единой Абсолютной Истины, рассматриваемой под разными углами зрения.


вы понимаете, что тут написано?

"Иначе говоря, Бхагаван, или Личность Бога, — это высшее проявление Абсолютной Истины".

"Параматма — частичное проявление Личности Бога".

а вот безличный Брахман (Единое Множество Индивидуальных Душ, Духовных форм) это уже ДУХОВНАЯ ЭНЕРГИЯ, ИЗЛУЧЕНИЕ "Изначальной Высшей Личности Бхагавана" прибывающей в своем трансцедентальном теле как частичное свое проявление  Абсолютной формы Параматмы! И это излучение как Брахман есть не что иное как неотъемлемые части Параматмы являющейся проявлением Самого Бхагавана. 

"Безличный Брахман — это излучение Личности Бога, связанное с Ним так же, как солнечные лучи — с богом Солнца".

----------


## Дмитрий_И

мда, как много информации, а по делу совсем ничего нет.
где конкретно говориться, что Кришна вторичен?
Я привожу текст, что Кришна первичен ко всему и к Параматме и как Вы называете к "Высшей личности непроявленной параматмы  :smilies:  " - ШБ 1.3.28

Приведите текст, где конкретно указано, что Кришна вторичен по отношению к чему - либо. Пока только просто спекуляции, причем очень примитивные. 




> вводя людей в заблуждения этого стиха, что якобы тут говорится, что форма Господа Шри Кришны является Источником этих проявлений


приведите конкретные примеры тексты писания, где Кришна вторичен к чему либо и ознакомтесь еще раз с тестом *ШБ 1.3.28*





> 4.6 Кришна говорит: Хотя Я нерождённый и Моё трансцендентное тело нетленно, хотя Я — повелитель всех живых существ, в каждую эпоху силой Своей внутренней энергии Я появляюсь в этом мире в Своём изначальном духовном облике.


Где тут говорится о Параматме?))) Вы читали Бхагвад Гиту эту главу внимательно или через раз?
и так по всем Вашим примерам цитат, в цитате о зеленом, а Вы о теплом. Читайте хоть изредка комментарии Прабхупады, проявите к Ачарье хоть немного уважения.


P.S. ЧЧ 2.60 Не ведая о том, что Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван суть проявления Кришны, *недалекие философы* пускаются в измышления.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

> Читайте хоть изредка комментарии Прабхупады, проявите к Ачарье хоть немного уважения.


А зачем, если высказывания данного пользователя ему же противоречат:



> не всегда комментарии будут самой Истиной.


Источник.



> если вы Истино понимаете Прабхупаду как Он говорит об Истине, то должны понимать и меня. Много говорят, что они понимают Прабхупаду, но в итоге оказывается, что у многих разное Осознание одной и той же Истины о которой расказывает Прабхупада.)


Источник.



> Спасибо!Хорошая схема!


Пожалуйста. Когда-то изучал материалы сайта sambandha.ru. Схема-иллюстрация, как можно увидеть по ссылке, с этого сайта. Жаль, вайшнав, занимавшийся проектом, забросил проповедь, продав сайт.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> мда, как много информации, а по делу совсем ничего нет.


это серьезный аргумент,) конкретный.)




> где конкретно говориться, что Кришна вторичен?


Вы непонимаете что двурукая форма как Господа Кришны это Духовный облик, форма Высшей Личности Бхагавана на плане Вайкутхи? Сама Высшая Личность прибывает в трансцедентальном теле, которое непознаваемо, вы можете видеть Бхагавана в проявленом Духовном облике как Господа Кришну, либо в непроявленом, внутри своей Души где Высшая Личность Бхагаван прибывает с помощью Параматмы в ДУХОВНОМ ОБРАЗЕ Господа Нараяны.




> Приведите текст, где конкретно указано, что Кришна вторичен по отношению к чему - либо. Пока только просто спекуляции, причем очень примитивные


слова Истины Бхагавана Господа Кришны, Господа Будды и комментарии Прабхупады это спекуляция.)





> 4.6 Кришна говорит: Хотя Я нерождённый и Моё трансцендентное тело нетленно, хотя Я — повелитель всех живых существ, в каждую эпоху силой Своей внутренней энергии Я появляюсь в этом мире в Своём изначальном духовном облике.
> 
> Где тут говорится о Параматме?))) Вы читали Бхагвад Гиту эту главу внимательно или через раз?


в этом стихе говорится, что изначальный НЕПРОЯВЛЕНЫЙ Духовный облик Изначальной Личности Бхагавана как двухрукого Господа Кришна ПРОЯВЛЯЕТСЯ силой внутреней энергии (Духовной энергии) но это не трансцедентальное тело Высшей Личности Бхагавана а Духовный образ, форма, в которую нисходит Бхагаван из своего тела как Господь Шри Кришна. 

не важно где периодически проявляется или постоянно прибывает этот Духовный образ Господа Кришны в Духовном мире или в материальном, этот образ изначальный ПРОЯВЛЕН внутриней Духовной энергией, но это не само трансцедентальное тело Бхагавана. Следующая ступень познания Абсолютной Истины происходит Когда индивидуальная Душа начинает познавать трансцедентальное тело Изначальной Личности Бхагавана как Параматма, в этом процессе познания трансцедентального тела Высшей Личности, Она предстает перед Сознанием индивидуальной Души уже в Духовном образе четерех рукого Господа Нараяны!

нужно понимать разницу между непроявленым трансцедентальным телом Высшей Личности Бхагавана как Параматма и Его Духовными образами на разных уровнях Его познания Сознанием индивидуальной Души как Господа Нараяны и Господа Кришны.

аджах - нерожденный; апи - несмотря на то, что; сан - являющийся; авйайа - не подвержено тлению; атма - тот, чье тело; бхутанам - тех, кто рождается; ишварах - Верховный Господь; апи - хотя; сан - являющийся; пракритим - в трансцендентную форму; свам - Свою; адхиштхайа - войдя; самбхавами - прихожу; атма-майайа - посредством Своей внутренней энергии.

4.6 Кришна говорит: Хотя Я нерождённый и Моё трансцендентное тело нетленно, хотя Я — повелитель всех живых существ, в каждую эпоху силой Своей внутренней энергии Я появляюсь в этом мире в Своём изначальном духовном облике.


тут Высшая Личность говорит каким способом проявляется Его изначальный Духовный образ Господа Кришны, с помощью внутреней энергии.   

аджах - нерожденный;
адхиштхайа - войдя;
чье тело;
апи - несмотря на то,
сан - являющийся;
бхутанам - тех, кто рождается
ишварах - Верховный Господь
апи - хотя
сан - являющийся
свам - Свою;
адхиштхайа - войдя;
пракритим - в трансцендентную форму
самбхавами - прихожу
атма-майайа - посредством Своей внутренней энергии.

а теперь сложите эти слова Господа Кришны на санскрите и что получается.

а вот что получается, Господь Кришна говорит, что "Хотя Я- Изначальная Личность Бхагаван нерожденный и Мое Тело Нетленно, НЕСМОТРЯ на это Я Высшая Личность Бхагаван повелитель всех живых существ, являю (не тело) а именно свою трансцедентальную ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНУЮ ФОРМУ как ИШВАРАХ Верховного Господа Кришны и ВОЙДЯ в неё, ПРОЯВЛЯЮ её посредством Своей внутренней энергии (Духовной энергии)".

есть два изначальных Духовных образа Абсолютной Истины Бхагавана, это Господь Нараяна когда познается тело Высшей Личности Бхагавана как Параматма и образ Господа Кришны, постоянно прибывающего на Вайкутхи для трансцедентальных игр (отношений) с преданными и переодически проявляется в этом образе Господа Кришны в Материальном мире, чтобы освободить праведников и уничтожить злодеев, а также восстановить устои религии.  

Кришна говорит:
Всякий раз, когда религия приходит в упадок и воцаряется безбожие, Я Сам нисхожу в этот мир, о потомок Бхараты.  
Чтобы освободить праведников и уничтожить злодеев, а также восстановить устои религии, Я прихожу сюда из века в век.        





> читайте хоть изредка комментарии Прабхупады, проявите к Ачарье хоть немного уважения.


как же я их не читаю, если я их вам же и привожу.)





> P.S. ЧЧ 2.60 Не ведая о том, что Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван суть проявления Кришны, недалекие философы пускаются в измышления.


вы Истину в этом стихе не видите?.) Тут говорится, что Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван ЯВИЛИСЬ, Являются СУТЬЮ, (причиной) ПРОЯВЛЕНИЯ Самого образа ГОСПОДА КРИШНЫ как трансцедентальная индивидуальная форма как Ишварах,!

"суть проявления Кришны" ---- это ПЕРЕВОДИТСЯ как - ПРИЧИНА проявления Духовного ОБРАЗА (Духовной трансцедентальной формы), ИШВАРАХА Господа Кришны, ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ Причина Абсолютная Истина одновременно во всех своих Аспектах и Брахмана, и Параматмы и Бхагавана ! в которую Личностный Аспект Бхагаван как изначальная Высшая Личность вошел и проявил этот Образ спомощью внутренней Духовной энергии.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Приведите текст, где конкретно указано, что Кришна вторичен по отношению к чему - либо.


Это говорят Панчаратра-агамы - изначальные писания вайшнавизма. Панчаратра говорит о трёх уровнях Бога - Пара, Вьюха и Вибхава, Кришна принадлежит к числу 39 вибхав (аватар), и все вибхавы появляются от Вьюх/Вишакха-юпы на последних этапах чистого творения. 
Саттвата-самхита 9, англ.
Лакшми-тантра 11, англ., рус. 



> 11.11. От Вьюхи исходит Вьюха, как от шага следующий шаг, 
> [и] всё внутреннее пространство наполняется теджасом 
> 12. Почитаемый как масса теджаса, непроявленный, свободный от форм, 
> Он известен как Вишакха-юпа ("Ветвящийся столп"), с того знания и остальных (шести качеств) увеличивающийся. 
> 18. Этот Вишакха-юпа производит вибхавы ("проявления могущества")
> Эти Боги, вибхава-атманы, перечисляются так начиная с Падманабхи:
> 19. Падманабха, Дхрува, Ананта, Шактиша, Мадхусудана...
> 24. Нара и Нараяна, Хари, и также Кришна...


Ахирбудхнья-самхита 5,  как именно Господь разворачивается до всех духовных форм: 



> Пара Брахман, Нараяна, однороден в каждом аспекте, ведь все процессы в Нём заснули. Это вместилище всего, незатрагиваемое (2), исполненое шести статичных качеств и подобное безветренному небу. Его Шакти, что существовала в виде пустоты, в виде неподвижности (3), по какой-то лишь своей причине переходит к унмеше (взмигиванию)... Именно Она проявляет разные сущности, чистые и нечистые, вместе с их формами (6).
> ...На стадии отсутствия волн Они пребывают в состоянии небытия и состоят из сомкнутого сознания (42). На стадии унмеши качеств Они организуются вместе с Их шакти. На грубой стадии Они принимают свои проявленные формы (43) чтобы помогать мирам, характеризуются как сат-чит-ананда.


Стадии проявления по Саттвата-самхите, чёткие духовные тела появляются лишь на третьей стадии:   



> (турия) 5.81-82. Первая, высшая форма Чатуратмана состоит из чистого сознания (шуддха-самвит), не отличается от того Адимурти (Пара) как семечко от баньяна. Свободен от любой активности и поистине высший. 
> (сушупти) 82-83. О чистовзорный, когда первая форма Чатуратмана в состоянию глубокого сна, она содержит семя всей активности. Описывается как блаженная вибрация (анандаспанда-лакшана) с сиянием тысячи огней, солнц и лун, это место, откуда поднимаются все вариации (викалпы). 
> (свапна) 84-85. Чатуратман в третьем состоянии - прекрасный как струящийся нектар, вечный и обладающий вечно проявленной формой, лучисто сиятельный как солнце. Он разделяется на 4 разных [цвета] начиная с белого, стоит [в положении стоя] по сторонам света от верхнего до нижнего. Даёт освобождение (кайвалья) и наслаждение (бхога) и разрушает семя [материальных] существований. 
> (джаграт) 86-87. Знай, что именно четвёртое состояние совершает творение, поддержание и поглощение, обладает всеми компонентами (вселенной), периодически проявляется и снова поглощается, пребывая в своей сущностной природе. Управляет указанным порядком мироздания.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> А зачем, если высказывания данного пользователя ему же противоречат:





> не всегда комментарии будут самой Истиной.


где вы тут увидили противоречие? у вас Прабхупада является прямым шактьявеша-аватара? чтобы эти каметарии можно было признать Самой Истиной в слове этих комментариев? или вы хотите сказать что искажений и ошибок в комментариях Прабхупады не может быть вообще?

так это комментарии или откровенее Истины? либо это комментарии либо это уже Священное писание.

я вам скажу больше, если вы вдумаетесь в мою цитату, которую вы привели выше, то я вам открою тайное знание, что даже слово Истины не может быть выше Самой Истины!

"не всегда комментарии будут самой Истиной"





> если вы Истино понимаете Прабхупаду как Он говорит об Истине, то должны понимать и меня. Много говорят, что они понимают Прабхупаду, но в итоге оказывается, что у многих разное Осознание одной и той же Истины о которой расказывает Прабхупада.)


Вы не понимаете Истиного смысла в моей цитате? мы говорили о фундаментальных понятиях и знаниях об Истине, Прабхупада обладает этими знаниями, вместе с тем я их тоже знаю и эти знания одни, и если б вы тоже знали их, то понимали Прабхупаду и меня одинаково так как Духовные знания Едины и неизмены, а кто не обладает этими знаниями понимает Прабхупаду и меня по разному, вмеру имеющихся у вас знаний об Абсолютной Истине и опыта познания Её в Духовном плане Сознания и Божественых качеств в своей Душе.


это все, что у вас есть сказать по данному вопросу? или есть только обвинение меня в иллюзорных противоречиях, которые проявил и придумал ваш ум?

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Я привожу текст, что Кришна первичен ко всему и к Параматме и как Вы называете к "Высшей личности непроявленной параматмы  " - ШБ 1.3.28





> ШБ 1.3.28 Все перечисленные воплощения представляют собой либо полные части, либо части полных частей Господа, однако Господь Шри Кришна — изначальная Личность Бога. Они нисходят на разные планеты, когда там по вине атеистов возникают беспорядки. Господь нисходит, чтобы защитить верующих


Вы осознаете Истину в этом стихе?,) этот стих из главы где описываются воплощения Господа Кришны в материальном мире в различных индивидуальных Его формах как Аватары.

и когда говорится в стихе "Все перечисленные воплощения представляют собой либо полные части, либо части полных частей Господа" это говорится о тех Аватарах которые перечислены в этой Главе, а мы с вами говорим о Параматме и Бхагаване о Духовном плане развертывания Абсолютной Итсины.

начало этой главы.

ШБ 1.3.1 — Сута сказал: В начале сотворения материального мира Господь распространил Себя сначала во вселенскую форму воплощения пуруши и проявил все элементы материального творения. Таким образом, в первую очередь были созданы шестнадцать начал материальной деятельности. Это было сделано с целью сотворения материальной Вселенной.

а вот стихи предшествующие привиденному вами стиху.

ШБ 1.3.26 — О брахманы, воплощения Господа бесчисленны, подобно ручьям, текущим из неисчерпаемых источников.
ШБ 1.3.27 — Все риши, Ману, полубоги и потомки Ману, обладающие особым могуществом, представляют собой полные части или части полных частей Господа. То же относится и к Праджапати.

а потом говорится этот стих на который вы ссылаетесь и который неотносится к нашей теме.

ШБ 1.3.28 Все перечисленные воплощения представляют собой либо полные части, либо части полных частей Господа, однако Господь Шри Кришна — изначальная Личность Бога. Они нисходят на разные планеты, когда там по вине атеистов возникают беспорядки. Господь нисходит, чтобы защитить верующих.

"Все перечисленные воплощения" в этой главе, а потом об этих Аватарах (воплощениях Господа Кришны в индивидуальные формы) говорится, что эти воплощения нисходят на разные планеты, когда там по вине атеистов возникают беспорядки. Господь нисходит, чтобы защитить верующих.

и слова Параматмы не в этом стихе ШБ 1.3.28  не в самой Главе из которого стих ШБ 1.3 не употребляется.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Пара Брахман, Нараяна, однороден в каждом аспекте, ведь все процессы в Нём заснули...


Да, Имперсонализм многих привлекает. 





> 4.6 Кришна говорит: Хотя Я нерождённый и Моё трансцендентное тело нетленно, хотя Я — повелитель всех живых существ, в каждую эпоху силой Своей внутренней энергии Я появляюсь в этом мире в Своём изначальном духовном облике.





> в этом стихе говорится, что изначальный НЕПРОЯВЛЕНЫЙ Духовный облик Изначальной Личности Бхагавана как двухрукого Господа Кришна ПРОЯВЛЯЕТСЯ силой внутреней энергии (Духовной энергии)


С чего это взяли? Прочтите хотя бы комментарий к этому стиху:
 ...Иначе говоря, Кришна появляется в материальном мире *в Своем изначальном вечном облике с двумя руками*, в которых Он держит флейту

Где тут "НЕПРОЯВЛЕНЫЙ Духовный облик"? Вы точно читали Бхагавад Гиту?  :smilies: )





> этот стих из главы где описываются воплощения Господа Кришны в материальном мире


Ну хорошо, раз Вам тут не понятно, может быть здесь проясниться ситуация:
ШБ 7.10.42 комм
Из Кришны появляется Баларама, из Баларамы — Санкаршана, а за Ним — Анируддха, Прадьюмна, Нараяна, и потом — пуруша-аватары.

И это приминительно к ШБ 1.3.28. Перечитайте еще раз, может быть сейчас прояснится ситуация.

Приведите тексты в рамках Чайтанья сампрадаи, что Кришна вторичен к чему либо. Пока только очень сухие спекуляции, без конкретики и без фактов нет.

Напомню:
Прабхупада: ...осознание Абсолютной Истины как Брахмана или Параматмы является лишь _частичным_ осознанием
ЧЧ 2.60 Не ведая о том, что Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван *суть проявления Кришны*, недалекие философы пускаются в измышления.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

> где вы тут увидили противоречие? у вас Прабхупада является прямым шактьявеша-аватара?


Вообще-то в ИСККОН признают Прабхупаду дживой, уполномоченной Кришной. Абхай Чарана-Аравинда именно шакти-авеша-аватар.



> или вы хотите сказать что искажений и ошибок в комментариях Прабхупады не может быть вообще?


Искажений в работах Прабхупады, на мой взгляд, не должно быть. Он вечный бхакта Кришны, нитья-сиддха.
Даже если есть в его работах ошибки и опечатки, согласно шастрам, их необходимо игнорировать.



> Even in the poetic compositions of such great poets as Bhavabhuti, Jayadeva and Kalidasa there are many examples of faults. Such mistakes should be considered negligible. One should see only how such poets have displayed their poetic power.” (Caitanya Caritamrta, Adi-Lila, Ch. 16, Texts 101-102)





> In Srimad-Bhagavatam (1.5.11) it is said:
> 
> tad-vag-visargo janatagha-viplavo
> yasmin prati-slokam abaddhavaty api
> namany anantasya yaso ‘nkitani yat
> srnvanti gayanti grnanti sadhavah
> 
> “In explaining the glories of the Lord, inexperienced men may compose poetry with many faults, but because it contains glorification of the Lord, great personalities read it, hear it and chant it.” Despite its minute literary discrepancies, one must study poetry on the merit of its subject matter. According to Vaisnava philosophy, any literature that glorifies the Lord, whether properly written or not, is first class. There need be no other considerations.





> в иллюзорных противоречиях, которые проявил и придумал ваш ум?


Наверное, вы безупречный уттама-бхакта, парама-хамса, без бревна в глазах, не правда ли?

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Пара Брахман, Нараяна, однороден в каждом аспекте, ведь все процессы в Нём заснули...





> Да, Имперсонализм многих привлекает.


Имперсонализм?.) вам не философию говорят, а приводят буквальные цитаты из Священного писания Ахирбудхнья-самхита 5,

это не имперсонализм, это отсутствия у вас в данный момент Духовного разума при чтении Священых писаний, чтобы понять и Осознать Истину в этих словах.




> С чего это взяли? Прочтите хотя бы комментарий к этому стиху:


я взял.) откройте глаза хотябы и почитайте.)

хотя; сан - являющийся; пракритим - в трансцендентную форму; свам - Свою; адхиштхайа - войдя; самбхавами - прихожу; атма-майайа - посредством Своей внутренней энергии.

Являющийся в Трансцедентальную форму свою и войдя в Неё прихожу посредством Своей внутренней энергии.

читать умеете?




> Где тут "НЕПРОЯВЛЕНЫЙ Духовный облик"? Вы точно читали Бхагавад Гиту? )


Духовный облик - это есть трансцедентальная форма, если Она проявляется по посредством Своей внутренней энергии, значит есть и непроявленное состояние этой трансцедентальной формы.)

вам Юрий Анатольевич привел цитаты из Священых писаний  Саттвата-самхите, но вы неудосужились даже их прочесть, не точто пожелать осознать.)

там для Вас написано, что Изначальная Высшая Личность прибывает в ПЕРВОНАЧАЛЬНОЙ СВОЕЙ ВЫСШЕЙ ФОРМЕ в с своем чистом Сознании, а потом я привел слова Высшей Личности Аватара Буддхи где Он тоже рассказывает о этой высшей форме Чистого Сознания Высшей Личности в которой Бхагаван  прибывает в своей незамутнённой Основе вечно пребывающий в [состоянии] совершенного терпения и нерушимого спокойствия.

Далее там вам объясняют что в этом Высшем Состоянии Высшая Личность прибывает в непроявленном состоянии где нет некаких проявлений форм и образов, Они представлены в виде Трансцедентального знания, а вот потом происходит другой этап развертывания Высшей Личности с помощью своей энергии которая эти знания ПРОЯВЛЯЕТ из НЕ проявленного состояния как Трансцедентальные Знания в уже в проявленые формы и образы, Знания ( как Сознание Высшей Личности) + Его Энергия, проявляют новый план бытия как Вайкутхи в котором проявлены прямые и индивидуальные формы Высшей Личности в которые Он Сам нисходит или пронизывает с помощью Своего проявления как свое Тело Параматма. 





> Ну хорошо, раз Вам тут не понятно, может быть здесь проясниться ситуация:
> ШБ 7.10.42 комм
> Из Кришны появляется Баларама, из Баларамы — Санкаршана, а за Ним — Анируддха, Прадьюмна, Нараяна, и потом — пуруша-аватары.


пока Вы не осознаете Духовным Разумом в чем различие Аспекта Бхагавана от Его Духовного образа Господа Кришны в трансцедентальной проявленной форме Ишвараха в котором Он прибывает как Изначальная Личность, то вы не увидите Истину в Священном писание как Она есть.  




> Напомню:
> Прабхупада: ...осознание Абсолютной Истины как Брахмана или Параматмы является лишь частичным осознанием


Напаминаю, что мы говорим о порядке развертывания и проявления Изначальной Истины Высшей Личности, а не об ОСОЗНАНИИ Её Аспектов.)




> ЧЧ 2.60 Не ведая о том, что Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван суть проявления Кришны, недалекие философы пускаются в измышления.



напоминаю, что тут говорится, что Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван есть суть проявления Духовного образа Господа Кришны.)а вы как недалекие философы пускаются в измышления о том, что Кришна стал причиной Бхагавана.) по этому вы прибываете в невежестве и все кто так учит у вас в об Истине в

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Пара Брахман, Нараяна, однороден в каждом аспекте, ведь все процессы в Нём заснули...





> Да, Имперсонализм многих привлекает.


Имперсонализм?.) вам не философию говорят, а приводят буквальные цитаты из Священного писания Ахирбудхнья-самхита 5,

это не имперсонализм, это отсутствия у вас в данный момент Духовного разума при чтении Священых писаний, чтобы понять и Осознать Истину в этих словах.




> С чего это взяли? Прочтите хотя бы комментарий к этому стиху:


я взял.) откройте глаза хотябы и почитайте.)

Глава 4.6 Б.Г. необходимая часть цитаты на санскрите по данной теме:

хотя; сан - являющийся; пракритим - в трансцендентную форму; свам - Свою; адхиштхайа - войдя; самбхавами - прихожу; атма-майайа - посредством Своей внутренней энергии.

Являющийся в Трансцедентальную форму свою и войдя в Неё прихожу посредством Своей внутренней энергии.

читать умеете?




> Где тут "НЕПРОЯВЛЕНЫЙ Духовный облик"? Вы точно читали Бхагавад Гиту? )


Духовный облик - это есть трансцедентальная форма, если Она проявляется по посредством Своей внутренней энергии, значит есть и непроявленное состояние этой трансцедентальной формы.)

вам Юрий Анатольевич привел цитаты из Священых писаний  Саттвата-самхите, но вы неудосужились даже их прочесть, не точто пожелать осознать.)

там для Вас написано, что Изначальная Высшая Личность прибывает в ПЕРВОНАЧАЛЬНОЙ СВОЕЙ ВЫСШЕЙ ФОРМЕ в с своем чистом Сознании, а потом я привел слова Высшей Личности Аватара Буддхи где Он тоже рассказывает о этой высшей форме Чистого Сознания Высшей Личности в которой Бхагаван  прибывает в своей незамутнённой Основе вечно пребывающий в [состоянии] совершенного терпения и нерушимого спокойствия.

Далее там вам объясняют что в этом Высшем Состоянии Высшая Личность прибывает в непроявленном состоянии где нет некаких проявлений форм и образов, Они представлены в виде Трансцедентального знания, а вот потом происходит другой этап развертывания Высшей Личности с помощью своей энергии которая эти знания ПРОЯВЛЯЕТ из НЕ проявленного состояния как Трансцедентальные Знания в уже в проявленые формы и образы, Знания ( как Сознание Высшей Личности) + Его Энергия, проявляют новый план бытия как Вайкутхи в котором проявлены прямые и индивидуальные формы Высшей Личности в которые Он Сам нисходит или пронизывает с помощью Своего проявления как свое Тело Параматма. 





> Ну хорошо, раз Вам тут не понятно, может быть здесь проясниться ситуация:
> ШБ 7.10.42 комм
> Из Кришны появляется Баларама, из Баларамы — Санкаршана, а за Ним — Анируддха, Прадьюмна, Нараяна, и потом — пуруша-аватары.


пока Вы не осознаете Духовным Разумом в чем различие Аспекта Бхагавана от Его Духовного образа Господа Кришны в трансцедентальной проявленной форме Ишвараха в котором Он прибывает как Изначальная Личность, то вы не увидите Истину в Священном писание как Она есть.  




> Напомню:
> Прабхупада: ...осознание Абсолютной Истины как Брахмана или Параматмы является лишь частичным осознанием


Напаминаю, что мы говорим о порядке развертывания и проявления Изначальной Истины Высшей Личности, а не об ОСОЗНАНИИ Её Аспектов.)




> ЧЧ 2.60 Не ведая о том, что Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван суть проявления Кришны, недалекие философы пускаются в измышления.



напоминаю, что тут говорится, что Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван есть суть проявления Духовного образа Господа Кришны.) а вы как недалекие философы пускаются в измышления о том, что Кришна стал причиной Высшего Аспекта Абсолютной Истины Бхагавана.) по этому вы сейчас прибываете в невежестве и все кто так ТАКЖЕ учит у вас в об Истине в ИСККОНе.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Вообще-то в ИСККОН признают Прабхупаду дживой, уполномоченной Кришной. Абхай Чарана-Аравинда именно шакти-авеша-аватар.


ну о чем можно с вами говорить если вы даже элементарного не знаете вчем различие между Прямыми шактьявеша-аватара Высшей Личности и косвенными авеша, аватарой, когда Высшая Личность наделяет определённой силой или полномочиями какую-либо освобождённую личность, чтобы она выполнила определённую возложенную на неё миссию.

шактьявеша-аватара это Сам Кришна,Чайта?нья Махапрабху?, Аватара Буддхи (Сагута Будда) и т.д. Прабхупаду это что Изначальная Высшая Личность по вашему?,)


а для того чтобы вашему ИСККОНу считать, что Прабхупаду является авеша, аватарой, вам как минимум надо сначало это услышать от САМОГО Прабхупады или у вас есть пример где Прабхупаду это заявил, что Он авеша -Аватар Высшей Личности?

это как в пословице "без меня меня женили".)





> Искажений в работах Прабхупады, на мой взгляд, не должно быть. Он вечный бхакта Кришны, нитья-сиддха.


так Он чистый Бхакта или всеже Аватара, вы определитесь,)




> Даже если есть в его работах ошибки и опечатки, согласно шастрам, их необходимо игнорировать.


чего?.) вы хоть сами слышите, что говорите? о каких ошибках идет речь? если Аватары действуют на прямую в Сознании Высшей Личности, Высшая Личность говорит Аватару, что Ему говорить и писать напрямую.) или у Вас уже Высшая Личность ошибается?.)

От Иоанна, глава 15.
15 Я уже не называю вас рабами, ибо раб не знает, что делает господин его; но Я назвал вас друзьями, потому что сказал вам все, что слышал от Отца Моего.




> Цитата Сообщение от Андрей Зарубин  Посмотреть сообщение
> в иллюзорных противоречиях, которые проявил и придумал ваш ум?





> Наверное, вы безупречный уттама-бхакта, парама-хамса, без бревна в глазах, не правда ли?


бревно как фантазия моего ума я уже вытащил, и следую лишь Истине в слове Священых писаний и в Учении Его Аватаров о Нем, находя подтверждение этому пути в своей Душе, где прибывает Высшая Личность в форме Параматмы. 

по этому я вытащил бревно из глаза и не приписываю и нефантазирую от своего Ума, а слушаю, что говорит Мне Истиный Мой Отец Высшая Личность и по этому я знаю как помочь вам вытащить ваше бревно, открывая Вам Духовные знания об Истине.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> вам не философию говорят, а приводят буквальные цитаты из Священного писания Ахирбудхнья-самхита 5,


Уточните эти писания относятся к Чайтанья сампрадаи? Это те писания, которые утверждают, что Радхарани это экспансия Лакшми? Вы с этим тоже согласны?




> напоминаю, что тут говорится, что Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван есть суть проявления Духовного образа Господа Кришны.)


Верно. Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван суть Кришны. 
Все три это Кришна. То есть Кришна источник каждого. Понимаете?

И это не так, совсем не так: Не ведая о том, что Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван суть "НЕПРОЯВЛЕНЫОГО Духовного облика Параматмы", недалекие философы пускаются в измышления.

Понимаете, что Кришны это источник Брахмана, Параматмы и Бхагавана?

Подтверждаю текстом: 
БГ 10.8 Я – источник всех духовных и материальных миров. *Все исходит из Меня*. Мудрецы, постигшие эту истину, служат и поклоняются Мне всем сердцем».

Обратите внимание Кришна говорит: Я.






> Напаминаю, что мы говорим о порядке развертывания и проявления Изначальной Истины Высшей Личности, а не об ОСОЗНАНИИ Её Аспектов.)


Верно. И Прабхупада Для Вас объясняет: ШБ 7.10.42 комм
Из Кришны появляется Баларама, из Баларамы — Санкаршана, а за Ним — Анируддха, Прадьюмна, Нараяна, и потом — пуруша-аватары.





> по этому вы сейчас прибываете в невежестве и все кто так ТАКЖЕ учит у вас в об Истине в ИСККОНе.


Суть Вашего отношение к Прабхупаде и ко всему ИСККОН

Слова Прабхупады: осознание Абсолютной Истины как Брахмана или Параматмы является лишь частичным осознанием

P.S. ЧЧ 2.60 Не ведая о том, что Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван суть проявления Кришны, _недалекие философы_ пускаются в измышления.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Суть Вашего отношение к Прабхупаде и ко всему ИСККОН



Вы даже этого непонимаете что не Прабхупада неправельно говорит, а вы не понимаете правельно, что Прабхупада говорит.)))




> Прдтверждаю текстом: 
> БГ 10.8 Я – источник всех духовных и материальных миров. Все исходит из Меня. Мудрецы, постигшие эту истину, служат и поклоняются Мне всем сердцем»


Кришна говорит, что Я Источник, а "Я" это Личностный Аспект Бхагавана, Он не говорит, что Я в Духовном облике Господа Кришны как Кришна источник, Он говорит "Я", а это Личностный Аспект Бхагавана.) Господь Кришна говорит Я-изначальная Личность Бхагаван есть источник!




> Погимаете, что Кришны это источник Брахмана, Параматмы и Бхагавана?


есть на форуме авторитеты которые могут объяснить этому человеку своим АВТОРИТЕТОМ, что Он говорит неразумно в данном утверждении? или все так думают, что Кришна источник Аспекта Бхагавана, а не Аспект Бхагавана прибывает в Духовном образе Господа Кришны?.)

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Господь Кришна говорит Я-изначальная Личность Бхагаван есть источник!


Верно. Я, как Кришна, не просто Я, а Я как Кришна. Вы читали БГ точно?



Приведите доказательство того, что Кришна вторичен по отношению к чему либо, используя сиддхантху Чайтанья сампрадаи, на форуме которого вы находитесь.

Для Вас БГ и Прабхупады не авторитетны, но всё же приведу еще текст не в Вашу пользу: 

БГ 7.7. О завоеватель богатств, нет истины выше Меня. 

Понимаете? Кришна говорит, что ничего ему не предшествует, от слова "совсем". Ни, как Вы там называете, нипроявленный Параматмы Бхагаван Высшей личности, вообще ничего не предшествует.

Размышлять над Вашими спекуляциями не очень интересное занятие. Приводите тексты из писаний, будем их рассматривать.





> и по этому я знаю как помочь вам вытащить ваше бревно, открывая Вам Духовные знания об Истине


Открывая духовное знание об истине, что Кришна вторичен, на форуме Кришны  :rgunimagu:

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Контрольный вопрос . Голока существует  в центре всего духовного  неба ? На Голоке Кришна является Центром ? 
Спорить про аватары  уже внутри вселенных....дело  сложное. :doom:

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> На Голоке Кришна является Центром ?


даже не сомневайтесь)

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Верно. Я, как Кришна, не просто Я, а Я как Кришна. Вы читали БГ точно?


Ваша ошибка заключается в том, что Вы не понимаете, что Сознание индивидуальной Души не может общатся Лично с Изначальной Высшей Личностью в Его Абсолютной не познаваемой форме, по этому для ЛИЧНОГО СОЗНАТЕЛЬНОГО постоянного общения и отношений в Трансцедентальных Играх в Духовном мире или времено в материальном мире Бхагаван являет себя в Духовном образе Господа Кришны в котором Он прибывает, а те кто познает Высшую Личность в Душе как Параматму, тем Он является в Духовном образе Господа Нараяны!

Вы не слышите Истину, что говорит Господь Кришна, Он говорит не о форме своей Духовного образа, который вы считаете источником проявления других форм, а о Содержимом этой формы как ИЗНАЧАЛЬНАЯ Высшая Личность Бхагаван, который является Источником всего сущего!

моя личность прибывает в моем теле, но я не могу через это тело общатся с вами, для этого я использую формы как пример телефон, вы общаетесь с моей Личностью через форму телефона и думаете, что форма телефона стала основой всех других проявлений и что телефон есть тело Личности, а не форма в которой Она прибывает.


от того что, я буду говорить с вами через телефон, моя Личность неизменится, Она останется таже самая,) Но общение происходит через форму Господа Кришны в которой перед Вами проявляется Сам Бхагаван, изначальная Личность и Лично с вами общается Сознательно в диалоге.)





> Для Вас БГ и Прабхупады не авторитетны, но всё же приведу еще текст не в Вашу пользу:


ну зачем вы опять фантазируете в своем уме то, чего несуществует в реальности, а существует только в вашем уме? разве я такое говорил? 




> БГ 7.7. О завоеватель богатств, нет истины выше Меня. 
> 
> Понимаете? Кришна говорит, что ничего ему не предшествует, от слова "совсем". Ни, как Вы там называете, нипроявленный Параматмы Бхагаван Высшей личности, вообще ничего не предшествует.


вы понимаете, что МНЕ, Я, МОЕ, МЕНЯ, это относится Личностному Аспекту Бхагавана, ибо понятие Личности это есть Сознание что Я есть тот кто Я есть. 

если б это было как вы тут фантазируете, то Кришна сказал бы нет ничего выше КРИШНЫ,) но есть слово Меня которое вы искажаете из-за своего невежества и создаете иллюзию вместо этого слова МЕНЯ вы видите иллюзию слова Кришна.

это просто глупо, неразумно и смешно.) но насамом деле это очень серьезно, потому что вас ктото в ИСККОНе и вы лично прибывая в невежестве вводите других в заблуждения, тем самым Искажаете Истину как Она есть, вы поклоняетесь Духовному образу, считаете Его источником всего сущего, но непонимаете, что в этой форме есть содержание как Личностный Аспект Бхагавана который и есть Высший Аспект Абсолютной Истины и когда Бхагаван в образе Господа Кришны говорит МЕНЯ, Я то Он говорит не об образе в котором прибывает, а о себе как о изначальной Высшей Личности, которая есть причина всего сущего и.  

Шримад-Бхагаватам
1.2.11  Сведущие трансценденталисты, познавшие Абсолютную Истину, называют эту недвойственную субстанцию Брахманом, Параматмой или Бхагаваном.

3.32.26  Господь, Верховная Личность Бога, есть не что иное, как абсолютное трансцендентное знание, но в зависимости от метода познания Он может проявляться по-разному: как безличный Брахман, как Параматма, как Верховная Личность Бога или как пуруша-аватара.


где вы тут увидели слово Кришна? совсем уже элементарного разума нет? Кришна это имя Духовного образа Бхагавана, в образе двухрукого Господа Кришны.




> Открывая духовное знание об истине, что Кришна вторичен, на форуме Кришны


от перемены мест слагаемых сума не меняется! проявленый Духовный ОБРАЗ двухрукого Кришны на Вайукутхи и в материальном мире вторичен, Его изначальная Личность как Бхагаван первична, как же вы читаете Бхагавад Гиту???

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> На Голоке Кришна является Центром ?
> даже не сомневайтесь)


вы думаете что на всех планетах Вайкутхи, Духовный образ Кришны существует в одном месте.) а на других планетах с Ним бесчисленное множество Душ Лично не общаются в этом образе Кришны ?,) да там проявленных Духовных образов Господа Кришны миллионы, милиарды и т.д., одновременно проявлены либо в какойто групповой индивидуальной лиле либо персональной в индивидуальном отношении.) где вы центр увидели если Духовная форма Кришны, одновремено на всех бесчисленых Духовных планетах и проявляется в Духовном образе Господа Кришны для каждой Души или группы Душ одновременно.)

я вам приведу рассказ про одного Мудреца, который этого непонимал раньше как и вы.)

читайте мой друг я раскрываю эти Духовные знания для вашего блага, чтобы вы и другие которые думают как вы, могли избавится от иллюзии и ближе узнать Истину Высшую Личность как Она есть!

Нарада пытается выяснить, как Кришна живет с таким количеством жен 00:18:49

И однажды мудрец Нарада который был строгим монахом он однажды засомневался как же Господь Кришна, как он справляется со всеми 16 тысячами 108 женами и как они ухаживают за ним. Эта мысль не давала ему покоя, поскольку он думал что даже одна жена это необыкновенный груз. Что же говорить о Кришне, который должен был ублажить всех своих жен, но не только ублажить, но и найти время для всех остальных дел. И однажды он решил выяснить это все для себя окончательно. Нарада поражен тем, что Кришна умеет быть одновременно в нескольких местах 00:19:44 Вооружившись своей виной, это музыкальный инструмент, он отправился посетить сначала свою любимицу Рукмини. Он нашел значит Кришну здесь сидит, вернее Кришна лежит расслабившись в гамаке с Рукмини которая обмахивает его веером. И Кришна спрыгнул, когда он увидел мудреца, пригласил его, настаивал, что бы он угостился фруктами и орешками. Нарада посидел какое то время затем он ушел, потому что он ещё хотел посмотреть что же делается ещё в 16 тысяч 107 других домах. Он зашел в дом Сатьябхамы и опять здесь же он увидел Кришну, который играл в кости с ней, Кришна выглядел полностью увлеченным своей игрой и когда он увидел мудреца, он спрыгнул и пригласил его с распростертыми объятьями. О Нарада, как давно с тобой мы не виделись! Как ты? И откуда ты идешь? У Нарады буквально отвисла челюсть, потому что разве они не встречались только момент назад? 00:21:15 И он поспешил выбраться из объятий Кришны и поспешил в резиденцию Джамбавати, но здесь он вообще нашел даже что время года поменялось. В то время как там была весна, в двух первых дворцах, здесь было лето и оба супруга плескались в озере, наслаждались прохладной водичкой, баловались, играли. И опять же Кришна сделал вид что он очень удивился, увидев его. И Нарада уже начал немножко нервничать, бедный Нарада, он понял, что задача почти невыполнима. Он ещё попробовал, но везде он встречал счастливого, улыбающегося Кришну, с довольной женой, наслаждающейся друг другом компанией. И хотя каждая из жен имела сотни служанок, каждая из них хотела лично служить Кришне, выполняя все его малейшие желания. 00:22:42 И как только он приходил им нравилось бежать его встречать, предлагать ему листья, цветы, трава и сандаловая паста, воду что бы обмыть его стопы, массировать ему ноги, обмахивать его опахалом и мазать его сандаловой пастой и т.д. Украшать его гирляндами цветочными, которые они делали своими собственными руками, расчесывать его и кормить его. И все из них, что им даже больше нравится, они считают себя даже больше его слугами чем его женами. Они наслаждаясь делали это, самую даже черную работу для него. 00:23:42 В конце дня Нарада уже потерял счет всем дворцам которые он посетил и утомленный он решил бросить это бесполезное занятие и в таком настроении он лег под деревом и вдруг как неожиданно почувствовал что какой то мужчина наклонился над ним. О мудрец, сказал мужчина, ты что так легко сдался, почему ты не выполнил свою задачу до конца? Тебе ещё осталось ровно четыреста шестьдесят пять домов посетить и сказав так мужчина исчез. И Нарада почувствовал, что это был очень знакомый голос и он встал, сложил обе руки и мысленно поклонился 16 тысяч 108 раз своему господину и извинился что он усомнился в нем и осмелился его тестировать. Прости меня, он прошептал, ты являешься причиной всего, все существует в тебе, как же это тяжело должно быть, быть в одном месте и одновременно. 00:25:13 Но то что тяжело для человеческого существа – делать столько многих женщин счастливыми, но для Бога нет ничего невозможного. И потому что он был мудрецом и реализованной душой Нарада видел что его жены могут быть счастливы потому что они служили ему своими телами, умами и душами.

Источник: https://audioveda.ru/audios/3627

----------


## Пудов Андрей

> ну о чем можно с вами говорить если вы даже элементарного не знаете


Ну вот и славно. Я всё равно ровным счётом ничего не вынес из этой беседы с вами. Adieus.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Ну вот и славно. Я всё равно ровным счётом ничего не вынес из этой беседы с вами. Adieus.


это не славно, это печально для вас, что вы ровным счётом ничего не вынесли из нашей беседы...

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Опять цитаты не о том
Шримад-Бхагаватам



> 1.2.11 Сведущие трансценденталисты, познавшие Абсолютную Истину, называют эту недвойственную субстанцию Брахманом, Параматмой или Бхагаваном.


Всё верно Кришна всюду, так как Он источник этого всего




> 3.32.26 Господь, Верховная Личность Бога, есть не что иное, как абсолютное трансцендентное знание, но в зависимости от метода познания Он может проявляться по-разному: как безличный Брахман, как Параматма, как Верховная Личность Бога или как пуруша-аватара.
> 
> где вы тут увидели слово Кришна?


Серьезно? Вы тут не видите Кришну? Оно и понятно. Кришна не откроется тем, кто ставит Его как производное от чего-либо. Цитата вообще не в Вашу пользу, наоборот ярко противорчит Вашим примитивным домыслам. Нужно объяснять, что Верховная Личность Бога = Кришна? Знаете кого-то еще Верховную личность Бога кроме Кришны? 




> прибывая в невежестве вводите других в заблуждения, тем самым Искажаете Истину как Она есть



Если так всё просто и это истина, приведите тектсы из писаний где не двусмысленно доказывается, что Кришна это производное. Где Кришна про себя такое говорит? Уже так много написано, а кроме спекуляций по делу нет ничего, от слова совсем.

Приведите хоть одну цитату, доказывающую, что Кришна вторичен. Хоть одну по делу. Ваши спекуляции может для кого-то и авторитет, но не в данном случае.




P.S. ШБ 7.10.42 комм
Из Кришны появляется Баларама, из Баларамы — Санкаршана, а за Ним — Анируддха, Прадьюмна, Нараяна, и потом — пуруша-аватары.

ШБ 1.3.28 комм
Кришна - суммум бонум - один и только один. Он Сам распространил Себя в разнообразных экспансиях, частях и частицах. К ним относятся свайам-рупа, свайам-пракаша, тад-экатма, прабхава, ваибхава, виласа, аватара, авеша и дживы.


ЧЧ 2.60 Не ведая о том, что Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван суть проявления Кришны, *недалекие философы* пускаются в измышления.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

ЧЧ Ади 2.65 Господь Шри Кришна — это единая и неделимая Абсолютная Истина, высшая реальность. *Он проявляет* Себя в трех формах: как Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван.

Андрей Зарубин очень интересно как Вы объясните этот текст? Как обычно не признаете авторитетность ЧЧ, Прабхупады и ИСККОН?

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> Абхай Чарана-Аравинда именно шакти-авеша-аватар.


Извините, а что значит "авеша"? Шакти - это вроде энергия, аватара - это воплощение Бога, так?

Я слышала что Иисус и Мохаммад - тоже шакти-авеша-аватары. Прабхупада такой же? Или есть разница? Тогда кто из них лучше или выше уровня аватар? Авеша это что?

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Есть удобный сайт на английском prabhupadabooks.com, я его использую как словарь. Есть ещё мультиязычный vedabase.io. Можно вбить в поиск слово и узнать контекст, в котором это слово употребляет юга-ачарья Шрила Прабхупада.
*Аа*веша означает: наделённый (особым) могуществом (от Господа); вовлечённый; поглощенный; экстаз; экстатическая любовь.

Источник изображения.



> В пятом томе Вашего «Трансцендентного дневника» приводится статья Д.К. Кэнни, описывающая три основные стадии деятельности Прабхупады. Первая называется стадией Свами (1966-1967), во второй автор представляет Прабхупаду как гуру (1968-1970), а в третьей, начиная с 1970 года, Кэнни называет Прабхупаду аватаром Кришны. А что говорит о такой классификации официальная позиция ИСККОН?
> 
> Я не уверен, что у ИСККОН есть официальная позиция в отношении наблюдений кого-то из числа не-вайшнавов. В то же время Прабхупада ценил мнение профессора Кэнни, и, в целом, соглашался с тем, что с развитием ИСККОН трансформировалась также и его роль — от простого свами до гуру, и в комментарии, который был добавлен редактором, он говорит о периоде после его ухода, что относится к последним 35-40 годам. И я могу сказать, что ИСККОН официально признает Прабхупаду шакти-авеша-аватаром, то есть преданной Господу душой, которая наделена особой силой и которая была кем-то большим, чем обычный вайшнав или гуру-вайшнав. Прабхупада был выдающейся личностью, по деятельности которой можно судить о том, что это шакти-авеша-аватара. Суть в том, чтобы выразить ему признание за это. Равиндра Сварупа Прабху написал замечательный буклет о Прабхупаде как ачарье-основателе ИСККОН. Такова официальная позиция Джи-би-си, и я лично полностью поддерживаю её. Даже среди вайшнавов Прабхупада был выдающейся личностью, и нам чрезвычайно повезло, что мы его повстречали на своем пути.


Источник.

Насчёт Иешуа Прабхупада говорил, что Иешуа есть гуру. Есть книга Прабхупады "Об Исламе", мне она понравилась.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Хари бол!А где можно этот рисунок скачать в высоком качестве?

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Моё почтение, Кришна Мохан дас. Мои навыки поиска не позволили отыскать то, что вы просили. Автор картины Парикшит даса. В журнале Back to Godhead часто публиковались картины, которые больше нигде не светились.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Моё почтение, Кришна Мохан дас. Мои навыки поиска не позволили отыскать то, что вы просили. Автор картины Парикшит даса. В журнале Back to Godhead часто публиковались картины, которые больше нигде не светились.


Кланяюсь Вам!
Спасибо за ссылку!

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

Здравствуйте! извините, что не мог сразу ответить, были проблемы с новой регистрацией, но огромная БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ сотрудникам технической поддержки форума за понимание и помощь в решении этой проблемы!

но а теперь по поводу ваших сомнений Дмитрий_И, которые являются иллюзией...




> Приведите доказательство того, что Кришна вторичен по отношению к чему либо, используя сиддхантху Чайтанья сампрадаи, на форуме которого вы находитесь.


не вопрос, буду руководствоватся используя только для Вас сиддхантху Чайтанья сампрадаи, на форуме которого я нахожусь, следи внимательно за тем, что я буду вам приводить!

во первых, дабы исключить ваши спекуляции в отношении отдельных цитат выдернутых из общей главы  Ади 2: Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, Верховная Личность Бога

я в двух словах объясню общий смысл этой главы и приведу цитаты из этой же главы которые это подтверждают.

Истиный смысл данной главы говорит о том, что Господь Кришна, Господь Нараяна, Господь Чайтаньи Махапрабху и Кширодакашайи Вишну это воплощения Бхагавана в эти Духовные образы, которые ничем неотличаются друг от друга по ПРИНЦИПУ ибо в них нисходит (ВОПЛОЩАЕТСЯ) одна и таже Изначальная Личность Бхагаван и эти Божественые образы отличны лишь внешним образом и их задачами, кроме того в этой же главе говорится, что все эти Божественные Духовные образы изначально прибывают в непроявленном состоянии в самом ТЕЛЕ Бхагавана!

а теперь по этапно цитаты из это главы которые это подтверждают!

ЧЧ Ади 2.28 — Нараяна и Шри Кришна — одна и та же Личность Бога, но, несмотря на это, Они выглядят по-разному.

тут говорится, что Господь Кришна и Господь Нараяна это одна и таже Личность Бога но эти Божественные образы лишь выглядят по разному!

ЧЧ ?ди 2.29 — У одного из Них [Шри Кришны] две руки, в которых Он держит флейту, а у другого [Нараяны] — четыре руки, и в них Он держит раковину, диск, булаву и лотос.

вместе с тем, так же далее говорится. 

ЧЧ Ади 2.114 — Некоторые называют Кришну воплощением Кширодакашайи Вишну. Все эти утверждения справедливы и одинаково верны.

далее говорится , что Господь Чайтанья также тождественен и Кришне и Нараяне и Кширодакашайи Вишну, ибо это образы одной и тойже Изначальной Личности Бхагавана. 

ЧЧ Ади 2.111 — Однако в устах искреннего преданного эти слова не будут ложью. К Нему [Господу Чайтанье] приложимы все имена, ибо Он — изначальный Господь.

а теперь главные  цитаты из этой главы мой друг Дмитрий_И, которые отвечают на ваши вопросы и которые развеят ваше заблуждение!


ЧЧ Ади 2.64 — О братья, послушайте толкование этого стиха и вдумайтесь в его смысл: одно изначальное существо известно в трех проявлениях.

ЧЧ Ади 2.68 — «Бхагаватам» в общих чертах описывает признаки и деяния различных воплощений Господа, и в их числе упоминает Шри Кришну.

тут говорится, что Господь Кришна это одно из ПРЯМЫХ воплощений Бхагавана как Господа Кришны.

далее..

ЧЧ Ади 2.79 — Точно так же были известны воплощения, но не был известен их источник.

тут говорится, что воплошения Образов Господов известны но неизвестен их Источник, по этому далее говорится...

ЧЧ Ади 2.80 — Сначала слово эте («эти») указывает на тему (воплощения Господа). А потом в качестве ремы используется выражение «полные экспансии пуруша-аватар».

ЧЧ Ади 2.81 — Аналогичным образом первое упоминание о Кришне в числе других воплощений еще не содержит конкретного знания о Нем.

ЧЧ Ади 2.82 — Поэтому слово Кршна, употребляемое вначале, указывает тему, за которой следует рема: «Он — изначальная Личность Бога».

тут говорится о том, почему употребляется сначала СЛОВО образа Господа Кришны за которой следует РЕМА «Он — изначальная Личность Бога»!

и вот ИТОГ этой мысли где говорится, что ИСТОЧНИКОМ всех Божественных образов Господов как Нараяна, Кришна, Чайтанья и Кширодакашайи Вишну может называтся лишь Сам БХАГАВАН, ОН есть Высшая Истина и источник всех этих образов в которые Он воплощается и нисходит!

ЧЧ Ади 2.88 — Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».

тут говорится о названии Источника всех Божественых образов Господов, и этот Источник может называтся ТОЛЬКО  "сваям бхагаваном"

дадее говорится, что все Божественные образы (трансцедентальные формы) Господов Нараяны, Кришны, Чайтанья и Кширодакашайи Вишну СКРЫТЫ в ТЕЛЕ БХАГАВАНА!

ЧЧ Ади 2.112 — Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.

тут говорится, что в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа БХАГАВАНА именем любого из воплощений Нараяны, Кришны, Чайтанья и Кширодакашайи Вишну, так как во всех этих Божественных образах прибывает Лично Сам Бхагаван!


Изначальная Высшая Личность Бхагаван в образе Господа Кришны говорит. Б.Г. глава 18 стих 72.

О сын Притхи, о завоеватель богатств, достаточно ли внимательно ты слушал Меня? Рассеялась ли окутавшая тебя пелена невежества и иллюзии?

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> ЧЧ Ади 2.65 Господь Шри Кришна — это единая и неделимая Абсолютная Истина, высшая реальность. Он проявляет Себя в трех формах: как Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван.
> 
> Андрей Зарубин очень интересно как Вы объясните этот текст? Как обычно не признаете авторитетность ЧЧ, Прабхупады и ИСККОН?


Ваши спекуляции выдернутых цитыт из общей мысли, есть иллюзия, также как и обвинения меня в не признании этих Священых писаний и Духовного Учителя Прабхупады.

Ибо я признаю и рассказываю вам об Истине в этих Священых писаниях и неспекулирую как вы цитатами Истиный смысл которых вы искажаете.

раз вы невидите Истину в этой цитате как Она есть, то почему же вы неслушите своеже как вы называете авторитета Духовного Учителя Прабхупады, который комментирует эту цитату? 

ЧЧ Ади 2.65
Господь Шри Кришна — это единая и неделимая Абсолютная Истина, высшая реальность. Он проявляет Себя в трех формах: как Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван.


Комментарий Прабхупады к данной цитате!: 

В приведенном выше стихе «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.2.11) наиболее важно слово бхагаван, указывающее на Личность Бога.



но вы нехотите видеть Истину как Она есть в этой цитате и даже не хотите понять самого же Прабхупаду, который вам тут прямо говорит об этой цитате на что нужно обратить внимание в первую очередь это на СЛОВО БХАГАВАН!


ЧЧ Ади 2.81 — Аналогичным образом первое упоминание о Кришне в числе других воплощений еще не содержит конкретного знания о Нем.

ЧЧ Ади 2.82 — Поэтому слово Кршна, употребляемое вначале, указывает тему, за которой следует рема: «Он — изначальная Личность Бога».


Изначальная Личность Бхагаван в Духовном образе Господа Кришны говорит в Б.Г. глава 9 стих 22.

Но тем, кто всегда поклоняется Мне с безраздельной преданностью, сосредоточив свой ум на Моем духовном образе, Я даю то, чего им недостает, и сохраняю то, что у них есть.

о чем говорит тут Бхагаван? кто неразделяет Меня и сосредоточив свой ум на Моем "духовном образе" (Господа Кришны)Я даю то, чего им недостает, и сохраняю то, что у них есть.

это о том, что Господь Кришна это Изначальный Духовный образ Бхагавана, но у Бхагавана есть трансцедентальное ТЕЛО (ПАРАМАТМА)  в котором Он Сам Лично изначально прибывает и все эти Божественные образы (трансцедентальные ФОРМЫ) также прибывают в Его Абсолютном и Совершенном ТЕЛЕ как Параматма. И когда эти Духовные Божественные образы ПРОЯВЛЯЮТСЯ из Тела Бхагавана, Он Лично воплощается (нисходит) в эти проявленные Божественные образы, которые есть суть ЛИЧНЫЕ Его изначальные и Высшие Паруша-Аватары, как Господь Кришна, Господь Нараяна и даже как Господь Будда и т.д.!

и нет ПРИНЦИПИАЛЬНОГО различия между этими Его Божественными образами, ибо во всех Их прибывает Сам Лично Бхагаван!




> Дмитрий И - Знаете кого-то еще Верховную личность Бога кроме Кришны?


ЧЧ Ади 2.28 — Нараяна и Шри Кришна — одна и та же Личность Бога, но, несмотря на это, Они выглядят по-разному.

ЧЧ Ади 2.29 — У одного из Них [Шри Кришны] две руки, в которых Он держит флейту, а у другого [Нараяны] — четыре руки, и в них Он держит раковину, диск, булаву и лотос.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Насчёт Иешуа Прабхупада говорил, что Иешуа есть гуру. Есть книга Прабхупады "Об Исламе", мне она понравилась.


опять искажение Истину как Она есть...

ибо Прабхупада говорит, что Иешуя есть не просто Гуру, а Прабхупада говорит, что Он есть ГОСПОДЬ который для нас стал Духовным Гуру. Вы видете разницу между тем, что вы говорите и Прабхупада? Разве вы не видете в своей же картинке Божественных Аватаров Высшей Личности самого Иисуса Христа?

определение Господь, это прямой Паруша Аватар Бхагавана либо косвенный или частичный, в данном случае Иисус есть один из Высших Авеша Аватара,который снизошол с Духовного мира по приказу Высшей Личности для исполнения Его Божественной Миссии!

Пистис Софии - древний копский манускрип (Священное писание).

1. Это случилось, когда Иисус восстал из мертвых и провел одиннадцать лет(1) говоря со своими учениками и уча их только до Областей(2) Первых Заповедей(3) и Первой Тайны, Тайны под Покровом, внутри Первой Заповеди, а именно, Двадцать-Четвертой Тайне, и после этих [Заповедей], которые находятся во Второй Сфере Первой Тайны, которая предстоит всем Тайнам и есть Отец в облике Голубя,(4) Иисус сказал своим ученикам: «Я пришел из Первой Тайны, которая есть также и Последняя,(5) Двадцать-Четвертая Тайна». Тогда ученики не знали этой Тайны, не понимали ее, потому что [как они предполагали] не было ничего внутри этой Тайны…

11. «…когда я пришел в этот Мир, я принес с собой двенадцать Сил, как я говорил вам в самом начале. Я взял их у Двенадцати Спасителей Сокровища Света по приказу Первой Тайны (Высшей Личности Бхагавана). Таким вот образом, когда я пришел в этот мир, я погрузился во чрево ваших матерей, которые ныне находятся в вашем теле…(19)

Ибо все люди в этом Мире получили свою Душу от Правителей Эонов. (20) Но Сила, которая есть в вас, есть во мне. Поистине ваша душа принадлежит Небесам».(21)

12. «…Правители эонов не знали меня, но думали, что я был ангел Гавриил». (22)

«Это случилось, когда я явился средь Правителей Эонов, и, взирая свыше на Мир людской, я обнаружил Элизабет, мать Иоанна Крестителя, прежде чем она зачала его. Я посадил в нее Силу, которую я получил от Малого ИАО, Добра, который пребывает в Середине,(23) чтобы он проповедовал передо мной и подготовил мне путь, и крестил водой для отпущения грехов. Таким образом, эта Сила есть (24) в теле Иоанна. Кроме того, вместо Души Правителей, предназначенной для ее получения, я обнаружил Душу пророка Илии в Эонах Сферы…(25) Так Сила Малого ИАО, (26) Добра, который пребывает в Середине, и Душа пророка Илии, соединились вместе в теле Иоанна Крестителя».

и т.д.

----------


## Амира

> Прабхупада говорит, что Он есть ГОСПОДЬ который для нас стал Духовным Гуру. 
> 
> определение Господь, это прямой Паруша Аватар Бхагавана либо косвенный, в данном случае Иисус есть один из Высших Авеша Аватара,который снизошол с Духовного мира по приказу Высшей Личности для исполнения Его Божественной Миссии!


Андрей, ну вот честно, у вас удивительная способность говорить так витиевато, что ваши предложения просто вводят мозг в бесконечный цикл попыток понять ваши слова и из этого цикла мозг уже не способен выйти.  :smilies:  Над одним вашим предложением можно размышлять всю жизнь.  :smilies:  Эта ваша уникальная способность, не в обиду будет сказано, просто поразительна. Искренне желаю вам успехов на духовном пути!

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Над одним вашим предложением можно размышлять всю жизнь.  Эта ваша уникальная способность, не в обиду будет сказано, просто поразительна. Искренне желаю вам успехов на духовном пути!


Взаимно Амира! и я Вам искренне желаю от всей Души успехов на духовном пути и все же побыстрее понять и осознать Истину как Она есть в этом предложение!

с Уважением всегда Ваш друг на Вашем Духовном пути к Абсолютной и Совершенной Истине !

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> у вас удивительная способность говорить так витиевато, что ваши предложения просто вводят мозг в бесконечный цикл попыток понять ваши слова и из этого цикла мозг уже не способен выйти.  Над одним вашим предложением можно размышлять всю жизнь.  Эта ваша уникальная способность, не в обиду будет сказано, просто поразительна. Искренне желаю вам успехов на духовном пути!


О... орнамент коварной похвалы  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Истиный смысл данной главы говорит о том, что Господь Кришна, Господь Нараяна, Господь Чайтаньи Махапрабху и Кширодакашайи Вишну это *воплощения* Бхагавана в эти Духовные образы, которые ничем неотличаются друг от друга по ПРИНЦИПУ ибо в них нисходит (*ВОПЛОЩАЕТСЯ*) одна и таже Изначальная Личность Бхагаван


Надо отметить, что Шрила Прабхупада не использует русское слово "воплощение". 

Это неточный термин для Бхагавана, зачем-то используемый русскими переводчиками. 
Русское слово "воплощение" - производное от слова "плоть". 
Однако тело Господа нематериально. 

Шрила Прабхупада использует слова incarnation, expansion, avatara - "инкарнация", "экспансия", "аватара" Верховной Личности Бога. 

Неточный русский термин "воплощение" искажает точную речь Шрилы Прабхупады и вносит сумятицу в абсолютно ясную тему. 

Кришна не нисходит как аватар Бхагавана, Он - Свайам Бхагаван, Сам Бхагаван -_ krsnas tu bhagavan svayam_ .

Глава 2 Ади-лилы "Шри Чайтанья Чаритамриты" подробно описывает сомнения в этом и развеивает их.  

Вы путаетесь неточным термином "воплощение", а затем цитируете выборочно и меняете шлоки главы местами, чтобы "подтвердить" собственную ошибочную идею. Вы искажаете ясное послание парампары. Ваши комментарии излишни, когда существует изначальный текст: 

https://www.vedabase.com/en/cc/adi/2
https://www.vedabase.com/ru/cc/adi/2 - учитывайте, что всюду в русском варианте ошибочно использован русский термин "воплощение"

----------


## Андрон

> ЧЧ Ади 2.114 — Некоторые называют Кришну воплощением Кширодакашайи Вишну. Все эти утверждения справедливы и одинаково верны.


Вот это поворот!  :biggrin1: 
Но Кширодакашайи Вишну - временное проявление!
Значит ли это, что Кришна - тоже временное проявление?




> ЧЧ Ади 2.81 — Аналогичным образом первое упоминание о Кришне в числе других воплощений еще не содержит конкретного знания о Нем.
> ЧЧ Ади 2.82 — Поэтому слово Кршна, употребляемое вначале, указывает тему, за которой следует рема: «Он — изначальная Личность Бога».
> ЧЧ Ади 2.88 — Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».
> ЧЧ Ади 2.112 — Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.


Умеете Вы выискивать мощнейшие цитаты!  :biggrin1:

----------


## Пудов Андрей

> опять искажение Истину как Она есть...


Нарада также изображён на рисунке. И он не относится к Вишну-таттве. Как и кумары.
Иешуа не является Господом, Иешуа не является Вишну-таттвой.



> ИДЕЯ, ЧТО БОГ СТРАДАЕТ – ЭТО ОБМАН 
> 
> Трудно говорить о здравомыслии с людьми, которые считают нонсенс чем-то разумным. Прежде всего нужно быть убеждённым, что учение шастр, которое представлено нам Шрилой Прабхупадой в парампаре, в высшей степени совершенно и разумно и пребывает в полной гармонии с реальностью. А любые отклонения от этого учения – это дисгармония. 
> 
> ... 
> О Бхактивиноде Тхакуре часто говорили, что он был очень мягким, добрым. Тогда как Бхактисидданта Сарасвати Тхакур был очень строгим. Но это не нечто чёрно-белое. Бхактивинода Тхакур тоже был строгим, как и должен быть ачарья. Он был известен своим в какой-то мере мягким характером, и Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати объяснил, почему это было так. Настоящее движение Чайтаньи Махапрабху по большей части было сокрыто, и ему пришлось как-то возвращать это в общество. Он дружил с людьми, которые были преданными, но не чистыми преданными. В своём журнале он шёл на некоторые поблажки. Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур не шёл ни на какие поблажки ради них. Если мы посмотрим на работы Бхактивиноды Тхакура, иногда он кажется очень либеральным. В одной своей песне он говорит, что не нужно критиковать разных людей, разные методы религии, ясно имея в виду христиан. Я пересказываю, конечно. Но в других работах, например, в «Таттва-вивеке», исследуя разные работы на бенгали и санскрите, он анализирует разные западные философии. Сам он в юности получил образование в западной философии и описывает христианскую идею: прежде всего, Бог послал человека в этот мир. Затем тот согрешил, съев запретный плод, в результате чего всё человечество было обречено на страдания из поколения в поколение. Видя это, Бог послал Своего собственного сына в мир, где его пытали и убили. Он послал его, чтобы спасти человечество от страданий. И Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит: «Ни один разумный человек не увидит в этом никакого смысла». Шрила Прабхупада сделал подобный комментарий, когда один священник, считающий себя экзистенциалистом, сказал: «Сейчас мы поняли тайну Христа. Бог пришёл в этот мир, чтобы страдать за наши грехи». Прабхупада сразу ответил ему: «Это невежество, это обман». 
> 
> Идея, что Бог страдает – это обман, чушь. Идея, что Он делает это, чтобы избавить нас от грехов, тоже чушь и обман. Потому что Он – Абсолют. Он может просто отменить все ваши грехи. Как Кришна говорит: 
> 
> ...


Источник.

Джая Шрила Прабхупада, джая Шри Кришна!

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Надо отметить, что Шрила Прабхупада не использует русское слово "воплощение".


Пословный перевод: 
ават?р?ра — источника аватар; дехе — в теле; саба — всех; аватарера — воплощений; стхити — существование; кехо — кто-либо; кона-мате — каким-либо образом; кахе — говорит; йемана — какое; й?ра — которого; мати — мнение.

Перевод: 
Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.

аватарера — воплощений

Шрила Прабхупада несогласен с этим переводом? может Он это сказал когда комментировал этот стих? то что он заменил слово "воплощения" на слово "полные экспансии" в своем комментарии не изменили смысл самого этого слова и общую мысль где Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что все эти полные экспансии (воплощения, Аватары) прибывают в "изначальном" Теле Господа Бхагавана. 

комментарии Шрила Прабхупада --- "Так как полные экспансии пребывают в изначальной личности, Его можно называть любым из Их имен".

так вот само слово воплощение употребляется не только к материальной форме как вы утверждаете плоти, но также используется в Аспекте воплощения в образы.




> Это неточный термин для Бхагавана, зачем-то используемый русскими переводчиками. 
> Русское слово "воплощение" - производное от слова "плоть". 
> Однако тело Господа нематериально.



ВОПЛОЩЕ?НИЕ, воплощения, ср. (книжн.).

1 Аспект этого слова это 1. Принятие телесного образа; в религиозных учениях - принятие богом человеческого образа (рел.).

2 Аспект этого слова это 2. выражение, существование чего-либо в вещественных """"образах""", """формах""" ? в данном случае употребляется слово"Аватара" --- аватарера — воплощений

вы когда меняете свой образ из скромной домахазяйки в строгую начальницу, то правельней употребить слово воплощается, так как вы воплощаете другой образ вашей личности, и воплощаетесь в этот новый образ как Личность.


также слово полная экспансия обозначает не что иное как Аватара, а что есть пониятие Аватара? это прежде всего нисхождение Высшей Личности Бхагавана либо Его неполных частей Высших Авеша Аватар в определеную форму на разных планах бытия, миров, но это форма нетолько материальна может быть но и есть Духовная форма в Духовном мире.

Экспансия это понятие относится к слову РАСПРОСТРАНЕНИЯ СЕБЯ в полной мере либо частично, в данном случая Шрила Прабхупада употребляет слово ПОЛНЫЕ экспансии, что говорит о том что Сам Лично Бхагаван распространяет Себя в своих Личных образах Господов Нараяны, Кришны Чайтанья и Кширодакашайи и т. д. и все эти полные экспансии Божественных Изначальных Духовных образов Высшей Личности Бхагавана, скрыты в Его ТЕЛЕ. 

вот дословный перевод с санскрита.

Пословный перевод: 
аватар?ра — источника аватар; дехе — в теле; саба — всех; аватарера — воплощений;




> Шрила Прабхупада использует слова incarnation, expansion, avatara - "инкарнация", "экспансия", "аватара" Верховной Личности Бога.


avatara "инкарнация" перевод буквально ВОПЛОЩЕНИЕ.)и некак не подругому.)

Знаачение
религ. в буддизме и ряде других религий, учений — "воплощение" души человека в новом теле ? Отсутствует пример употребления (см. рекомендации).
книжн. "воплощение", олицетворение. 



вы хотите сказать, что воплощаясь в материальном теле Изначальная Личность Бхагаван в Образе Господа Кришны не будет называтся полной экспансией Высшей Личности? если это так то в чем разница этой полной экспансии в Духовные Образы, трансцедентальные формы и в материальные тела имеющие теже качества и характеристики?

от того что один и тот же принцип Распространения Своей Божественной Личности в образы, формы назвать воплощение или полные экспансии, Аватара, не приведет к ошибки, так как говорят и называют один Единый принцип Эманаций Высшей Личности Бхагавана в различные образы (Трансцедентальные формы). 

как не крутите, экспансия есть не что иное как Воплощение,ЭМАНАЦИЯ, в данном случае я бы прокоментировал и перевел эту общую цитату и слово как ЭМАНАЦИЯ Высшей Личности Бхагавана в изначальные проявленные Свои Духовные Образы Господа Нараяны, Кришны,Чайтанья и Кширодакашайи и т. д. которые изначально прибывают в непроявленном состоянии в Теле, Личности Бхагавана "изначального Господа" и источника всех своих Личных эманаций в свои Духовные изначальные Божественные образы.      

ЧЧ Ади 2.88 — Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».
ЧЧ Ади 2.112 — Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений. 




> Неточный русский термин "воплощение" искажает точную речь Шрилы Прабхупады и вносит сумятицу в абсолютно ясную тему.


от того что один и тот же принцип Распространения Своей Божественной Личности в образы, формы назвать воплощение или полные экспансии, Аватара, не приведет к ошибки, так как говорят и называют один Единый принцип Эманаций Высшей Личности Бхагавана в различные образы (Трансцедентальные формы). 




> Кришна не нисходит как аватар Бхагавана, Он - Свайам Бхагаван, Сам Бхагаван - krsnas tu bhagavan svayam .


Безусловно Истина Господь Кришна есть Сам Бхагаван, так как Сам Лично Бхагаван воплотился, Его полная экспансия, эманировала в свой Изначальный Образ Господа Кришны, который будет называтся ПУРУША-АВАТАРА также как и Его другой изначальный Образ Господа Нараяны будет полная экспансия Бхагавана.  


ЧЧ Ади 2.28 — Нараяна и Шри Кришна — одна и та же Личность Бога, но, несмотря на это, Они выглядят по-разному.

ЧЧ Ади 2.29 — У одного из Них [Шри Кришны] две руки, в которых Он держит флейту, а у другого [Нараяны] — четыре руки, и в них Он держит раковину, диск, булаву и лотос.




> Вы путаетесь неточным термином "воплощение", а затем цитируете выборочно и меняете шлоки главы местами, чтобы "подтвердить" собственную ошибочную идею. Вы искажаете ясное послание парампары. Ваши комментарии излишни, когда существует изначальный текст:


если вы так утверждаете и обвиняете меня, в том что я говорю сейчас ложь, то вы должны привести знания, аргументы на чем основаны ваши выводы, а пока я вижу, что ваш вывод основан лишь на вашем заблуждении о существующей якобы ращницы между понятием воплощение как Аватара и тождественному ему слову полная экспансия и на том, что вы не увидили Истину Бхагавана за словом Кришнав в этом стихе из Священного писания.

ЧЧ Ади 2.82 — Поэтому слово Кршна, употребляемое вначале, указывает тему, за которой следует рема: «Он — изначальная Личность Бога».

ЧЧ Ади 2.88 — Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».


ТЕКСТ 3
????????????? ??????????? ???????? ?
??????????????? ?? ?????????? ?????????? ???
эвам этад йатхаттха твам атманам парамешвара
драштум иччхами те рупам аишварам пурушоттама

эвам - итак; этат - этот; йатха - как оно есть; аттха - сказал; твам - Ты; атманам - Сам; парама-ишвара - о Верховный Господь; драштум - видеть; иччхами - я желаю; те - Твою; рупам - форма; аишварам - божественную; пуруша-уттама - о лучший из личностей.

О величайший из всех, о высочайший образ, хотя передо мной Ты в Твоем истинном состоянии, как Ты Сам Себя описал, я желаю увидеть, как Ты вступил в это космическое проявление я хочу видеть эту Твою форму.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Господь сказал, что космическое проявление возникло и существует благодаря тому, что Он, в Своей личностной форме, вошел в материальную вселенную. Что касается Арджуны, то слова Кришны вселили в него твердую уверенность, но для того, чтобы в будущем убедить других людей, которые могут принять Кришну за обыкновенного человека, он желает увидеть вселенскую форму Господа и понять, каким образом Господь действует, находясь внутри вселенной, но одновременно пребывая в стороне от нее. Тот факт, что Арджуна просит об этом снисхождении, также имеет значение. То, что Арджуна обращается к Кришне, называя Его пурушоттама, имеет большое значение. Поскольку Господь есть Верховная Личность Бога, Он присутствует в самом Арджуне и, таким образом, знает о его желании и понимает, что Арджуна не испытывает особого стремления увидеть Его вселенскую форму, ибо вполне доволен возможностью видеть Господа в Его личностном образе, образе Кришны. Господь также понимает, что Арджуна хочет увидеть Его вселенскую форму с целью убедить других, сам он не нуждается ни в каких подтверждениях. Кришна понимает также, что желание Арджуны увидеть Его вселенскую форму объясняется еще и необходимостью установить критерий истинности воплощения Господа, ибо в будущем многие будут лживо утверждать, что являются таковыми. В этом вопросе надо быть особенно осторожным. Тот, кто заявляет, что он Кришна, должен быть готов в доказательство своих слов явить свою вселенскую форму.


"""Поскольку Господь есть Верховная Личность Бога, Он присутствует в самом Арджуне и, таким образом, знает о его желании и понимает, что Арджуна не испытывает особого стремления увидеть Его вселенскую форму, ибо вполне доволен возможностью видеть Господа в Его личностном образе, образе Кришны.""""

"ибо вполне доволен возможностью видеть Господа в Его личностном образе, образе Кришны."

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Нарада также изображён на рисунке. И он не относится к Вишну-таттве. Как и кумары.


с чего вы так решили?.)

Махаджаны в вайшнавизме — великие святые личности, наставники на пути бхакти, уполномоченные Вишну проповедовать принципы дхармы. В «Бхагавата-пуране» приводится список 12 махаджанов: Брахма, Нарада, Шива, четверо Кумаров, Капила, Сваямбхува Ману, Прахлада, Джанака, Бхишма, Бали, Шукадева и Яма.[1]


вы что нам тут говорите? это все неполные экспансии Бхагавана, а это значит Они все являются Авеша Аватарами со своими  наделенными индивидуальными полномочиями и качествами Высшей Личности Бхагавана...




> Иешуа не является Господом, Иешуа не является Вишну-таттвой.


Вы это серьезно?,) и приводите на ДРУГУЮ тему где  Прабхупада говорит о том что Высшая Личность не могла страдать через своего Высшего Авеша Аватара Господа Иисуса Христа? как это связано с тем, является ли Иисус Христос Высшим Авеша Аватара Бхагавана?

вы хоть посмотрите на ссылку которую вы же и сами дали и прочтите, что говорит Сам Прабхупала и не говорите за Него то, чего Он сам неговорил и неутверждал.

""""В этом эссе духовный лидер Движения Харе Кришна признает """"Господа"""" Иисуса Христа «сыном Бога, представителем Бога (представитель Бога это понятие как Авеша Аватара Бхагавана Изначальной Высшей Личности)... нашим гуру... духовным учителем» и тем не менее подвергает резкой критике тех, кто сегодня провозглашает себя последователями Христа...""""

 а также забыли где Прабхупада комментируя Бхагавад гиту говорит об Иисусе Христе как о Господе.

Бхагавад-Гита как она есть? > ?Глава 11? > ?
Текст 55

Дорогой Aрджуна, тот, кто занимается чистым преданным служением, не оскверненным стремлением к кармической деятельности и умозрительному философствованию, кто посвящает Мне свой труд, считает Меня высшей целью своей жизни и по-дружески относится ко всем живым существам, непременно вернется ко Мне.

часть Комментарий Прабхупады к этому стиху: Всем известен пример Господа Иисуса Христа. Он был распят атеистами и пожертвовал жизнью ради распространения сознания Бога.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Вот это поворот! 
> Но Кширодакашайи Вишну - временное проявление!
> Значит ли это, что Кришна - тоже временное проявление?


проявленых изначальных Божественных трансцедентальных Образов Бхагавана как изначального Господа Кришны бесчисленное множество, какие то проявлены постоянно, какие то проявляются переодически и циклично, как например в материальном мире на различных планетах, либо постоянные на Духовных голоках Вайкутхи.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Разберитесь для начала, что есть Вишну-таттва  и кто такие Махаджаны.
Иешуа не Господь, перевод неверный. Прабхупада и деватов называет Lord'ами, а Кришна у Прабхупады Supreme Lord. Переводчики и перевели Lord как Господь. Но это неправильно. Иешуа сура, относящийся к разряду джив. Кришна же сур суров, дев девов, Бог Богов, изначальный Бог, источник всего. Если Агни -- это дев (Lord), то Кришна Бхагаван (Supreme Lord), дев девов.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

> вы что нам тут говорите? это все неполные экспансии Бхагавана, а это значит Они все являются Авеша Аватарами со своими наделенными индивидуальными полномочиями и качествами Высшей Личности Бхагавана...


Кто все? Вы о ком? О Махаджанах? О тех, кто изображён на картине с журнала Back to Godhead? Среди Махаджан есть Шива, дживы и Капила -- представитель Вишну-таттвы. На изображённой картине есть как дживы, аватары Вишну, так и Сам Кришна.



> Высшая Личность не могла страдать через своего Высшего Авеша Аватара Господа Иисуса Христа? как это связано с тем, является ли Иисус Христос Высшим Авеша Аватара Бхагавана?


Бхагаван Пурушоттама не страдает, априори и апостериори. Он верховный наслаждающийся. Нарада -- ачарья сампрадаи, кумары -- основоположники одной из вайшнава-сампрадай. Надо ли рассказывать *духовный путь к Вишну* Нарады и кумаров? Нарада и кумары это шакти-авеша-аватары, то есть дживы. Аватар означает "низошедший". Надо ли говорить, что нитья-сиддха-джива-бхакта тоже может снизойти с Вайкунтхи для проповеди бхакти? Парашурама тоже джива, но даша-аватар.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> avatara "инкарнация" перевод буквально ВОПЛОЩЕНИЕ.)и некак не подругому.)
> 
> Знаачение


Прежде чем браться за духовные темы, научитесь элементарной грамотности. Вам уже здесь несколько преданных пишут, что вы несете чушь, не согласующуюся с парампарой. Здесь запрещено проповедовать свои взгляды. Это форум учеников и последователей Шрилы Прабхупады. И ваш уровень пока таков, что вы должны учиться слушать Гуру парампары, а не наставлять других. В дебри ваших постов погружаться даже не собираюсь, поскольку вы транслируете полнейшую ахинею. 

Послание парампары абсолютно ясно само по себе, а ваши комментарии его полностью искажают.  Подумайте над этим.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> вы когда меняете свой образ из скромной домахазяйки в строгую начальницу, то правельней употребить слово воплощается, так как вы воплощаете другой образ вашей личности, и воплощаетесь в этот новый образ как Личность.


Да неужели... вы к тому же еще и лингвист, оказывается. Будете учить еще и тому, как говорить по-русски. Вот оно что.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Преданные, пожалуйста, выбирайте, с кем обсуждать трансцендентные темы. Не втягивайтесь в иллюзию духовных диспутов сами и не ввергайте в нее других. Эти темы требуют чистейшего сознания, и грамотность - хороший показатель.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Разберитесь для начала, что есть Вишну-таттва и кто такие Махаджаны.


а вы разабрались?,)

- Вишну-таттва в целом известна... функция Кришны, это определённая функция Кришны. Это функция творения, спасения, помощи и контроля. Помощи добру и контроля зла. Эта функция Кришны известна, как вишну-таттва. Сохранитель добра, охранитель добра и подавление зла. Сохранение, защита и наказание. Это функция Вишну в связи с этим миром. Внешнее проявление. Иногда, в широком смысле слова, также говорится - Тот, кто пронизывает все сущее и воспринимается повсюду. Это также концепция Вишну. Тот, кто пронизывает все бытие.

Источник: https://audioveda.ru/audios/2118

Махарадж, если Радхарани также имеет пракаша экспансии. Он спрашивает, если Радхарани также имеет прокашу экспансии, такие как Рукмини. Как Рукмини. Он спрашивает, частичное проявление. Он спрашивает, шакти-таттва экспансирует, подобно Вишну? - Да, одно и тоже. Да. Махапрабху говорит: «Не разделяй шакти-таттву на различные независимые части. Они все суть одно и тоже, но функция и проявления различные».

Источник: https://audioveda.ru/audios/2118

Он спрашивает, шакти-таттва экспансирует, подобно Вишну? - Да, одно и тоже. Да. Махапрабху говорит: «Не разделяй шакти-таттву на различные независимые части. Они все суть одно и тоже, но функция и проявления различные».

читать умеете?




> Иешуа не Господь, перевод неверный.


я вам привел два источника где сам Прабхупада так называет Иисуса Христа, а вы говорите перевод неверный.)




> Прабхупада и деватов называет Lord'ами, а Кришна у Прабхупады Supreme Lord. Переводчики и перевели Lord как Господь. Но это неправильно. Иешуа сура, относящийся к разряду джив. Кришна же сур суров, дев девов, Бог Богов, изначальный Бог, источник всего. Если Агни -- это дев (Lord), то Кришна Бхагаван (Supreme Lord), дев девов.


Господь и изначальный Господь, это полная экспансия или частичная.) Авеша Аватара Агния, частичное проявление, Кришна полное проявления Господа.) 





> Иешуа сура, относящийся к разряду джив.


и о чем это говорит?.)

Господь и Лорд обозначает, представляет один и тот же АТРИБУТ Бхагавана и переводится как Господин (слово из которого образовалось слово Господь), Хозяин, Владыка, этим атрибутом Бхагавана, обладает Высший Авеша Аватара Иисус Христос.  

"Он спрашивает, шакти-таттва экспансирует, подобно Вишну? - Да, одно и тоже. Да. Махапрабху говорит: «Не разделяй шакти-таттву на различные независимые части. Они все суть одно и тоже, но функция и проявления различные»."




> Кто все? Вы о ком? О Махаджанах? О тех, кто изображён на картине с журнала Back to Godhead? Среди Махаджан есть Шива, дживы и Капила -- представитель Вишну-таттвы. На изображённой картине есть как дживы, так и аватары Вишну.


и что? Они от этого перестали быть Авеша Аватарами Бхагавана?,)




> Бхагаван Пурушоттама не страдает, априори и апостериори.


мы об это не говорили,) у нас тема другая.) 





> Надо ли рассказывать духовный путь к Вишну Нарады и кумаров? Нарада и кумары это шакти-авеша-аватары, то есть дживы.


ну и логика.) вы тоже есть Джива, значит вы тоже шакти-авеша-аватара по вашей логике?,)))




> Аватар означает "низошедший".


все верно и что это значит?.) есть два вида Аватаров Высшей Личности Бхагавана, это полное нисхождение или частичное.) и представте все Они будут Аватарами одной и той же Личности Бхагавана, полными или частичными.)




> Надо ли говорить, что нитья-сиддха-джива-бхакта тоже может снизойти с Вайкунтхи для проповеди бхакти?


и что это значит?,) от этого Он не перестанит быть Авеша Аватара Бхагавана,) это лишь нисхождение Высшей Личности Бхагавана в образе Авеша Аватара с Духовного мира, Нирваны в материальный мир, но это незначит, что Бхагаван изначально не проявляет из своего Тела (Параматмы) этот образ Авеша Аватара в Духовном мире и не не сходит с более высокого плана Паранирваны в эту Божественную Духовную форму как частичная индивидуальная Аватара. 




> Парашурама тоже джива, но даша-аватар.


Даша Аватарами называют групповое цикличное проявление прямых Аватар Бхагавана в определеном цикле Божественного плана проявления, также есть лилы Аватары, маха Аватары, и все Они могут быть либо прямыми либо косвеными, частичными проявлениями Божественных форм в которые нисходит Высшая Личность Бхагавана в изначальной Высшей Личности полностью либо частично в индивидуальной форме Божественной Личности.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Прежде чем браться за духовные темы, научитесь элементарной грамотности.
> Вам уже здесь несколько преданных пишут, что вы несете чушь, не согласующуюся с парампарой.


с каких пор мнение преданого стало выше слова Высшей Личности в Священном писании? 




> Здесь запрещено проповедовать свои взгляды.


разве они мои? как Они могут быть мои если я вам говорю то, что услышал от Отца своего Всевышнего и привожу Его слова в Священном писании об этом, как же они могут быть моими?


или Вы можете облечить меня в том, что я говорю не Истину?  




> Это форум учеников и последователей Шрилы Прабхупады.


разве я Ему противоречу? в каком месте? примеры пожалуйста, а не пустые обвинения меня, основаные пока только на вашем личном желании так думать...




> И ваш уровень пока таков, что вы должны учиться слушать Гуру парампары, а не наставлять других.


серьезно. это вы так Лично решили или это вам Лично Кришна сказал?

а мне Кришна сказал совсем другое.

Бхагавад-Гита как она есть? > Глава 18? > 
Текст 68
Тот, кто открывает эту высшую тайну Моим преданным, непременно обретет дар чистого преданного служения и в конце жизни вернется ко Мне. 
Текст 69
В этом мире для Меня нет и никогда не будет слуги дороже, чем он.


ошибка ваша от не знаний в том, что вы слушаете Гуру парампары и не понимаете о чем сам Гуру по данной теме говорит.




> В дебри ваших постов погружаться даже не собираюсь, поскольку вы транслируете полнейшую ахинею.


разве судить о том, что вы даже еще не удосужелись изучить и прочитать будет Разумно?,) прежде чем, чтото опровергать и судить, сначало изучите это.

делать выводы о том что вы даже нечитали, как минимум невежественно, тем более делать выводы без оснований и аргументов.





> Послание парампары абсолютно ясно само по себе, а ваши комментарии его полностью искажают. Подумайте над этим.


и это серьезный Разумный вывод? вы утверждаете что есть искажение, то привидите пример где это проявляется, а так можно ярлыки вешать фантазируя как угодно своему уму бесконечно, рождая все новые и новые иллюзии об Истине.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Да неужели... вы к тому же еще и лингвист, оказывается. Будете учить еще и тому, как говорить по-русски. Вот оно что.


ну если вы незнаете элементарного определения слову "воплощение", что оно означает не только воплощение Субъекта в материальное тело, а и в ОБРАЗЫ и ФОРМЫ (а они бывают также и Духовные),и если это единственный ваш аргумент против того, что Бхагаван может "воплощать" Лично Себя в Божественные Образы как например Господь Кришна.   
то приходится вам разъяснять элементарное и фундаментальное понятие этого слова "воплощение". 

Воплощение: Значение
1) действие по значению гл. воплощать, воплощаться; 
2) выражение, существование чего-либо в вещественных образах, формах.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Преданные, пожалуйста, выбирайте, с кем обсуждать трансцендентные темы.


если Вы знаете Истину как Она есть то чего вам боятся?

они и так выбирают с кем обсуждать трансцендентные темы, или вы хотите сказать, что я их заставляю каким то образом это делать?.)

у вас есть выбор, разве я его у вас забираю?




> Не втягивайтесь в иллюзию духовных диспутов сами и не ввергайте в нее других.


вы запрещаете людям говорить о Высшей Личности на форуме Кришны? и вы определяете тут с кем о Ней можно говорить? 

кем вы себя возомнили в своей такой иллюзии?!




> Эти темы требуют чистейшего сознания, и грамотность - хороший показатель.


вы хотите сказать, что человек который допускает технические ошибки в грамматике по той или иной причинне обусловленых обстоятельств, не может сказать Истину как Она есть?,)

это ваше чистое Сознание говорит? интересный критерий определения Истины грамматика.) мне известы лишь три фундаментальных Истиных критерий определения Истины как Она есть, это Слово Высшей Личности в Священном писании, Учение Его Прямых или частичных Аватаров воплощеных в материальном мире, и как Высшая Личность в форме Параматмы в своей Душе.

но я вижу вы придумали новый дополнительный свой личный иллюзорный критерий.)


у вас есть примеры где я нарушил хоть один из этих трех Истинных критериев определения Истины? где вы увидели противоречие в слове Святым писаниям и Учениям воплощенных Божественых Аватаров? может только лишь в иллюзии своего ума? Хватит без основательных обвинений и запугиваний, есть что либо по существу сказать в рамках этих трех основных и фундаментальных Истинных критериев определения Истины? кроме запугивания преданых неслушать меня и обвинения меня что я говрю ложь?  

если нету таковых примеров нарушения основных критериев определения Истины, то не надо вводить других в заблуждение своим одним критерием грамматики по которому вы определяете Истину как Она есть.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Раджа Кумари даси права. Даже на форумах материалистов поправляют безграмотных личностей. Последую её совету и прекращу диалог. Спасибо за беседу, Андрей.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Бхагаван может "воплощать" Лично Себя в Божественные Образы как например Господь Кришна


Вы ошибаетесь, вы не поняли ничего, хотя вам много раз здесь говорили разные участники, что именно вы не правильно понимаете. Печальный пример изучения книг Шрилы Прабхупады вне парампары, без гуру. 

Прекращаю разговор.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Раджа Кумари даси права. Даже на форумах материалистов поправляют безграмотных личностей. Последую её совету и прекращу диалог. Спасибо за беседу, Андрей.


вы понимаете разницу между "Технической грамматической ошибкой" в слове и искажениями либо отсутствием Духовных ЗНАНИЙ об Истине в этом слове?

если нет, то вам нужно тогда на форум Русского языка, раз вы Истину определяете по этому критерию. 

Вам же не важно, что об этом говорят Святые писания, вам не нужна Истина в Них как Она есть, вам удобнее найти причину как грамматическая ошибка, которая якобы перечеркивает и искажают фундаментальные Духовные знания об Истине.)

Последуйте, последуйте за этой иллюзорной глупостью, пока вы ее не развеете эту иллюзию, она не даст вам увидеть Истину как Она есть.
Прежде всего этой иллюзией своего ума, сами себя обманываете!

да да, она права, а Священые писания ошибаются, которые говорят, что: 

ЧЧ Ади 2.88 — Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».
ЧЧ Ади 2.112 — Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений. 

это очень Разумный ваш вывод.) лесть не помошник на пути к Абсолютной Истине...

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Вы ошибаетесь, вы не поняли ничего.


расскажите нам какими знаниями вы обладаете об Истине кроме ваших не обоснованых слов, что я ошибаюсь и не понял ничего?, а мы сравним с Духовными знаниями которые были сказанны выше по данной теме и в этом сравнении увидим Истину как Она есть!





> Очень печальный пример обучения вне парампары, без гуру.


это все, что вы можете сказать по существу? а кто вам такое сказал, что я не практикую Учение Истиного Духовного Гуру, через которого Высшая Личность проявила Себя и открыла Духовные знания? и каким образом вы определяете кто в настоящее время относится к парампаре, а кто нет?,) если вы не хотите услышать самого Господа Кришну где Он говорит, что Господь Кришна это Его Духовный образ изначальной Личности Бхагавана? 

Бхагавад-Гита как она есть > Глава 12 > 
Текст 2
Верховный Господь сказал: Тех, чей ум сосредоточен на Моем "личностном образе" и кто всегда поклоняется Мне с глубокой духовной верой, Я считаю достигшими высшей ступени совершенства.


вы меня не знаете, но фантазируете обо мне как лично вам удобно.) это показатель вашей Духовной разумности...

----------


## Амира

Вот, может тут будет понятнее:

Ч.-ч. Мадхья, Гл.8, Текст 134-137:

*«Кришна - это Верховная Личность Бога. Кришна - Сам изначальный Господь, источник всех воплощений и причина всех причин».*

*«Существует бесчисленное множество планет Вайкунтхи и бесчисленное множество воплощений Господа. В материальном мире также существуют бесчисленные вселенные, и все они исходят из Кришны».*

*«Духовное тело Шри Кришны вечно и исполнено блаженства и знания. Он - сын Махараджи Нанды и источник всех богатств и энергий, а также всех духовных рас».*

*«Кришна, Говинда, - верховный повелитель. Его тело духовно, вечно и исполнено блаженства. Он источник всего сущего, но у Него Самого нет источника, ибо Он причина всех причин».*

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> «Кришна - это Верховная Личность Бога. Кришна - Сам изначальный Господь, источник всех воплощений и причина всех причин».


ЧЧ Ади 2.82 — Поэтому слово Кршна, употребляемое вначале, указывает тему, за которой следует рема: «Он — изначальная Личность Бога».




> «Существует бесчисленное множество планет Вайкунтхи и бесчисленное множество воплощений Господа. В материальном мире также существуют бесчисленные вселенные, и все они исходят из Кришны».


"бесчисленное множество воплощений Господа"

ЧЧ Ади 2.88 — Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».




> «Духовное тело Шри Кришны вечно и исполнено блаженства и знания. Он - сын Махараджи Нанды и источник всех богатств и энергий, а также всех духовных рас».


тут говорится о Духовном Теле Господа Кришны, Тело одно изначальное Духовное и Абсолютное, как Параматма, а вот "Существует бесчисленное множество планет Вайкунтхи и бесчисленное множество воплощений Господа" это про Духовный образ изначальной Личности Бхагаван как Господь Кришна, и эти образы Господа Кришны воплощены бесчисленное множество на планетах Вайкутхи.  




> «Кришна, Говинда, - верховный повелитель. Его тело духовно,  вечно и исполнено блаженства. Он источник всего сущего, но у Него Самого нет источника, ибо Он причина всех причин».


тут говорится, что Духовное Тело Божественного изначального Личностного образа Бхагавана как Кришны, Говинда, вечно и исполнено блаженства, и именно из этого Духовного тела Бхагавана как (Параматма) ПервоИсточника, проявляется все сущее.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вот, может тут будет понятнее:


Амира, да у него гуру если и есть, то не в ИСККОН, неужели вы не видите, как человек себя ведет -  он не нуждается в ваших "боле понятных"  :smilies:  пояснениях. Он здесь и сам, чтобы "учить".

На форуме запрещена шикша вне ИСККОН, просто сигнальте модераторам.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Андрей, вам не надоело опровергать неопровержимое и толковать на свой лад?
Четко и недвусмысленно же сказано: «*Кришна*, Говинда, - верховный повелитель. Его тело духовно, вечно и исполнено блаженства. Он *источник всего* сущего, но, ибо *Он причина всех причин».*

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Как же ему надоест, если он видит на форуме столько овец, которые нуждаются в его слове пастыря.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вы когда-нибудь харизматов слушали? (что-то они активизировались) Похожий напористый стиль, они так вот слушают "Бога в сердце" и убеждены, что призваны говорить от Него, поэтому думают, что всегда и во всем правы. Как же он с вами тогда согласится?  

Они не приучены шастры принимать полностью. Поскольку _их_ Писания не совершенны, - они вынуждены их проверять "голосом Бога в сердце". 

Так вот, если кто-то не может принять элементарное про Кришну согласно парампаре и меняет прямое утверждение на противоположное, - что же он слышит, разве Параматму? 

А все потому, что обучается без гуру _в парампаре_. Поэтому и схема гуру-шастры-садху кажется ему недостаточной. Ересь.


____________

Правильное понимание таково: вначале ум ученика недостаточно чист, чтобы слышать голос Параматмы. Поэтому надо в совершенстве знать шастры, и слушать гуру, которые являются проявлением Параматмы. Гуру, шастры и садху говорят одно и то же. 

Если кому-то "Параматма говорит" что-то отличное от гуру и шастр про Кришну (в данном случае человек не в состоянии принять , что Кришна - причина всех причин, потому что ум привязан к другим Писаниям, что видно по постам) - это не Параматма говорит, а обусловленный прошлым обучением ум.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Андрей, вам не надоело ?


а вам не надоело опровергать неопровержимое Учение своих же Гуру и толковать на свой лад Священное писание которые вы же и признаете?




> Четко и недвусмысленно же сказано: «Кришна, Говинда, - верховный повелитель.


приведите пример моих цитат где я с этим не согласен и опровергаю? 




> Его тело духовно, вечно и исполнено блаженства.


а каком теле идет речь? вы сами хоть понимаете?

ЧЧ Ади 2.28 — Нараяна и Шри Кришна — одна и та же Личность Бога, но, несмотря на это, Они выглядят по-разному.

ЧЧ Ади 2.29 — У одного из Них [Шри Кришны] две руки, в которых Он держит флейту, а у другого [Нараяны] — четыре руки, и в них Он держит раковину, диск, булаву и лотос.


тело Изначальной Личности как двурукий образ Господа Кришны или тело как четырех рукий Господь Нараяна?

о каком Духовном теле вы говорите если это образы одной и той же изначальной Личности Бхагаван?

вы решили что Духовный образ двухрукого Господа Кришны это Его изначальное Духовное тело, а не трансцедентальная Духовная форма? и из этой формы воплощается в образ Господа Нараяны?,)




> Он источник всего сущего, но, ибо Он причина всех причин».


ЧЧ Ади 2.88 — Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».

ЧЧ Ади 2.82 — Поэтому слово Кршна, употребляемое вначале, указывает тему, за которой следует рема: «Он — изначальная Личность Бога».

вы Разумно это можете прочитать?

так кто из нас на свой лад толкует Священные писания?

ЧЧ Ади 2.112 — Все воплощения сокрыты в "изначальном теле Господа". Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.

вы понимаете что есть изначальное Тело Господа? если изначальный Господь это Бхагаван, то Его изначальное тело это Абсолютная форма Параматмы имеющий проявленный Аспект Брахмана.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> На форуме запрещена шикша вне ИСККОН, просто сигнальте модераторам.


давайте распнем его!

я использую в нашем диалоге, только Учение признаваемых вами Гуру и слова Святых Писаний, на которых основаны мои доводы, кто там в вас увидел проблему?

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Похожий напористый стиль, они так вот слушают "Бога в сердце" и убеждены, что призваны говорить от Него, поэтому думают, что всегда и во всем правы. Как же он с вами тогда согласится?


Вам бы тоже не помешало слушать Бога в сердце, ну хотя бы начните с Духовного Учителя Чайтанья Чандра Чаран дас (Хакимов Александр Геннадьевич, Он вам объясняет но вы Его не слышите, вам привели ссылку Чайтанья Чандра Чаран дас (Хакимов Александр Геннадьевич)посмотрите вам будет полезно.




> Они не приучены шастры принимать полностью.


Вы меня знаете? Вы себя с начало узнайте, прежде чем за других, кого вы не знаете говорить, что они что то не понимают полностью.




> Поскольку их Писания не совершенны, - они вынуждены их проверять "голосом Бога в сердце".


какие писания не совершенны, совершенная вы наша?,) 


Священные писания читаются и проверяются Голосом Бога в сердце, и это есть Истина!

если вы этого не делаете, то вы не осознаете Истину в слове Священных писаний как Она есть, а только будете фантазировать о Ней в своем уме, искажая Её ограничениями своего материального Ума и желанием Ложного Эго.   




> Так вот, если кто-то не может принять элементарное про Кришну согласно парампаре и меняет прямое утверждение на противоположное, - что же он слышит, разве Параматму?


так что же вы это элементарное не можете элементарно объяснить? а только рассказываете и обвиняете меня, что я что то меняю?

что вы знаете вообще о Парампаре? я вам привожу слова ваших Духовных Учителей относящихся к парампаре, где Они говорят, что Господь Кришна это Божественный образ изначальной Личности Бхагавана, вы не хотите слышать Высшую Личность в форме Параматма в своей Душе и не хотите Её же слышать в ваших же Духовных Учителях относящихся к Парампаре, и вы мне тут заявляете, что я слышу? задайте вопрос себе а кого вы слышите в себе? раз вы имеете диаметрально противоположное виденье проявления Истины? 




> Если кому-то "Параматма говорит" что-то отличное от гуру и шастр про Кришну (в данном случае человек не в состоянии принять , что Кришна - причина всех причин, потому что ум привязан к другим Писаниям, что видно по постам) - это не Параматма говорит, а обусловленный прошлым обучением ум.


где я говорил, что Господь Кришна как изначальная Личность Бхагавана не является причиной всех причин?,)

вы же себя считаете образованной а меня нет, так что же вы образованная не можете прочитать то, что вам элементарное показывают? 

ЧЧ Ади 2.81 — Аналогичным образом первое упоминание о Кришне в числе других воплощений еще не содержит конкретного знания о Нем.
ЧЧ Ади 2.82 — Поэтому слово Кршна, употребляемое вначале, указывает тему, за которой следует рема: «Он — изначальная Личность Бога».
ЧЧ Ади 2.88 — Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».
ЧЧ Ади 2.112 — Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.

если вы такая образованная, то прокомментируйте эти слова Священного писания!

а потом прокомментируйте слова Прабхупады:

"""Поскольку Господь есть Верховная Личность Бога, Он присутствует в самом Арджуне и, таким образом, знает о его желании и понимает, что Арджуна не испытывает особого стремления увидеть Его вселенскую форму, ибо вполне доволен возможностью видеть Господа в Его личностном образе, образе Кришны."

"возможностью видеть Господа в Его личностном образе, образе Кришны."

сможете понять Истину о которой тут говорит Прабхупада? или сами вы не можете думать об Истине, вам надо чтобы за вас кто то думал?.)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> если вы такая образованная, то прокомментируйте эти слова Священного писания!


А я не общаюсь в таком стиле. 

Пока человек не служит Кришне под руководством гуру, ему не открывается понимание Кришны. Недаром вы эту главу ЧЧ так разобрали  на цитаты и цитируете очень выборочно, опуская как раз те шлоки, над которыми вам надо думать. Эта главу, чтобы понять вашу ошибку, вам и всем надо читать всю целиком. 

Поскольку вы очень уперты, а я очень ценю свое время, ставлю вас в игнор.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> А я не общаюсь в таком стиле.


разве не Вы меня обвинили в не образованности, показав свою образованность? а теперь когда я применяю ваш стиль к вам же, вам это не нравится? 




> Пока человек не служит Кришне под руководством гуру, ему не открывается понимание Кришны. Недаром вы эту главу ЧЧ так разобрали на цитаты и цитируете очень выборочно, опуская как раз те шлоки, над которыми вам надо думать. Эта главу, чтобы понять вашу ошибку, вам и всем надо читать всю целиком.


я читал её всю, готов разобрать с вами её полностью, да бы развеять ваши сомнения, но вам я вижу это не надо, передумаете я к вашим услугам!




> Поскольку вы очень уперты, а я очень ценю свое время, ставлю вас в игнор.


это время дано вам для осознания Истины, что может быть важнее, чем потратить это ваше время на поиски Истины?

очень не разумно таким образом проявлять себя прячась в кусты...

легче всего спрятаться от проблемы чем ее решить...

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> а вам не надоело опровергать неопровержимое Учение своих же Гуру и толковать на свой лад Священное писание которые вы же и признаете?
> 
> 
> 
> приведите пример моих цитат где я с этим не согласен и опровергаю? 
> 
> 
> 
> а каком теле идет речь? вы сами хоть понимаете?
> ...


Вот это про вас:

ЧЧ Ади 2.60 Не ведая о том, что Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван суть проявления Кришны, недалекие философы пускаются в измышления.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Вот это про вас:
> 
> ЧЧ Ади 2.60 Не ведая о том, что Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван суть проявления Кришны, недалекие философы пускаются в измышления.


не вижу комментарий Прабхупады по данному стиху? может вы мне их покажете?

если вы знаете русский язык то должны знать, что по всем правилам русского языка с таким оборотом как тут, говорится нам о том, что "Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван" причина (суть) проявления Кришны.

а это про вас "сейчас" говорит Высшая Личность.

ЧЧ Ади 2.87 — Ты сам себе противоречишь и сердишься, когда тебе указывают на это. Ошибка твоего толкования в том, что у тебя рема стоит не на месте. Это необдуманная перестановка.

ЧЧ Ади 2.88 — Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться "сваям бхагаваном", «изначальным Господом».

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Бхагаван - это статус, должность,  которую занимает одна личность. Имя Его - Кришна! 
Что тут непонятного? 

Почитайте еще БГ, 11.54 и 11.55. Там в комментариях Прабхупада много раз говорит и приводит ссылки на конкретные писания, кто такой Кришна. Кришна - изначальный источник всех воплощений, экспансий, аватар.

Фрагмент комментария:
"Явив Арджуне вселенскую форму, Кришна сменил ее на облик четырехрукого Нараяны, а затем предстал перед Арджуной в Своем изначальном облике с двумя руками. Это свидетельствует о том, что четырехрукая, а также другие формы Господа, о которых говорится в Ведах, производны от изначальной, двурукой формы Кришны. Он источник всего сущего. Кришна выше даже этих форм, не говоря уже о безличном аспекте Абсолютной Истины. Что касается четырехруких образов Кришны, то в писаниях ясно сказано, что даже самый близкий к Кришне четырехрукий образ (Маха-Вишну, который возлежит на водах космического океана и, вдыхая и выдыхая, поглощает и производит на свет бесчисленные вселенные), также является производным и порожден Верховным Господом. В «Брахма-самхите» (5.48) сказано:

йасйаика-ни?васита-к?лам атх?валамбйа
дж?ванти лома-вила-дж? джагад-а??а-н?тх??
виш?ур мах?н са иха йасйа кал?-ви?ешо
говиндам ?ди-пуруша? там аха? бхадж?ми
«Маха-Вишну, с каждым вдохом которого в Его тело входит бесчисленное множество вселенных, чтобы снова выйти из него с выдохом, является полным проявлением Кришны. Поэтому я поклоняюсь Говинде, Кришне, причине всех причин». Таким образом, высшим объектом поклонения является личностная форма Кришны как Верховной Личности Бога, исполненной вечного блаженства и знания. Кришна является источником всех проявлений Вишну, источником всех аватар Бога, а также изначальной Верховной Личностью, как утверждает «Бхагавад-гита».

В ведических писаниях (Гопала-тапани-упанишад, 1.1) есть стих:

сач-чид-?нанда-р?п?йа
к?ш??й?клиш?а-к?ри?е
намо вед?нта-ведй?йа
гураве буддхи-с?кши?е
«Я в глубоком почтении склоняюсь перед Кришной, чья вечная духовная форма исполнена блаженства и знания. Я выражаю Ему свое почтение, ибо постичь Его — значит постичь Веды, и потому Его называют высшим духовным учителем». Далее там говорится: к?ш?о ваи парама? даиватам — «Кришна — это Верховная Личность Бога» (Гопала-тапани-упанишад, 1.3). Эко ва?? сарва- га? к?ш?а ??йа?: «Этот Кришна является Верховной Личностью Бога и объектом поклонения». Эко ’пи сан бахудх? йо ’вабх?ти: «Кришна один, но Он распространяет Себя в бесчисленное множество форм и производных воплощений» (Гопала-тапани- упанишад, 1.21).

В «Брахма-самхите» (5.1) сказано:

??вара? парама? к?ш?а?
сач-чид-?нанда-виграха?
ан?дир ?дир говинда?
сарва-к?ра?а-к?ра?ам
«Верховная Личность Бога — это Кришна, чье тело вечно и исполнено знания и блаженства. У Него нет начала, ибо Он Сам начало всего сущего. Он причина всех причин».

В другом писании говорится: йатр?ват?р?а? к?ш??кха? пара? брахма нар?к?ти — «Верховная Абсолютная Истина является личностью, имя Ее — Кришна, и время от времени Он нисходит на землю». То же самое сказано в «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Там приведено описание всех воплощений Верховной Личности Бога, и в этом перечне встречается имя Кришны. Однако затем там утверждается, что Кришна не относится к числу воплощений Бога, Он Сама Верховная Личность Бога (эте ч???а-кал?? пу?са? к?ш?ас ту бхагав?н свайам).

Кроме того, в «Бхагавад-гите» Господь говорит: матта? паратара? н?нйат — «Нет ничего превыше Меня в образе Личности Бога, Кришны». В другом стихе «Бхагавад-гиты» Кришна говорит: ахам ?дир хи дев?н?м — «Я источник всех полубогов». А Арджуна, услышавший «Бхагавад-гиту» от Кришны и постигший ее суть, подтверждает это в следующих словах: пара? брахма пара? дх?ма павитра? парама? бхав?н — «Теперь я до конца осознал, что Ты Верховная Личность Бога, Абсолютная Истина и прибежище всего сущего». Таким образом, вселенская форма, которую Кришна явил Арджуне, не является изначальным проявлением Бога. Его изначальный образ — образ Кришны. Господь явил Свою вселенскую форму со многими тысячами голов и рук только для того, чтобы привлечь к Себе внимание тех, кто лишен любви к Богу. Этот образ не может быть Его изначальной формой."

Хотя вам уже без того 100 раз объясняли. А толку? Вы продолжаете твердить свое, цитируете отдельные стихи, которые нельзя расматривать отдельно от всей главы, а только в совокупности. И вывод там однозначный!

Больше на эту тему с вами не общаюсь. Надоело уже жевать одно и тоже.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Бхагаван - это статус, должность, которую занимает одна личность. Имя Его - Кришна!


то что вы сейчас говорите есть иллюзия, которая не дает вам  слышать и видеть Истину как Она есть в Священном писании. 

вы почитайте хоть определение слову Бхагаван, вместо того, что бы таким вашим "заявлением", грешить перед Истиной.

Бхагаван - Это не статус и не должность, а Личностный Аспект АБСОЛЮТНОЙ ИСТИНЫ как Высшая Личность "Изначальный Господь", являющейся причиной причин и источником всего сущего, который проявляет Себя в различных трансцедентальных образах (ФОРМАХ), и именами Высших изначальных этих Личностных форм Бхагавана, являются Нараяна, Кришна, Чайтанья, Адди Будда и т.д.




> Почитайте еще БГ, 11.54 и 11.55. Там в комментариях Прабхупада много раз говорит и приводит ссылки на конкретные писания, кто такой Кришна. Кришна - изначальный источник всех воплощений, экспансий, аватар.


слово Кришна употребляется вначале как тема проявления Личностного Аспекта Бхагаван Абсолютной Истины, за которой следует рема, Он изначальная Личность. 




> Фрагмент комментария:
>  "Явив Арджуне вселенскую форму, Кришна сменил ее на облик четырехрукого Нараяны, а затем предстал перед Арджуной в Своем изначальном облике с двумя руками. Это свидетельствует о том, что четырехрукая, а также другие формы Господа, о которых говорится в Ведах, производны от изначальной, двурукой формы Кришны. Он источник всего сущего. Кришна выше даже этих форм, не говоря уже о безличном аспекте Абсолютной Истины. Что касается четырехруких образов Кришны, то в писаниях ясно сказано, что даже самый близкий к Кришне четырехрукий образ (Маха-Вишну, который возлежит на водах космического океана и, вдыхая и выдыхая, поглощает и производит на свет бесчисленные вселенные), также является производным и порожден Верховным Господом. В «Брахма-самхите» (5.48) сказано:


Вы понимаете что тут говорит Прабхупада? я вам объясню.

Он говорит, что Личностная ФОРМА Верховного Господа Бхагавана,(которое не изначальное ТЕЛО)а именно ФОРМА, ОБРАЗ как двурукий Кришна, является изначальной и ПРОИЗВОДНОЙ для ВСЕХ других Божественных форм, Образов Бхагавана как Нараяна (Маха Вишна) и т.д. можно к данной Божественной форме Бхагавана как Кришна применить слово как "прототип" для других Личностных форм, образов Высшей Личности Бхагавана.

вы разумный человек? ну что же вы не можете понять разницы между словом "форма" и "тело" Изначального Господа Бхагавана?

и в итоге в конце комментария Прабхупада говорит, что четерехрукая форма Нараяны является ПРОИЗВОДНОЙ от изначальной ФОРМЫ двухрукого Кришны, которая ТАКЖЕ как и изначальная форма двухрукого Кришны порождена (проявлена) Верховным (Изначальным)Господом Бхагаван.

ЧЧ Ади 2.88 — Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».

и изначальная Личностная форма Кришны в которую воплощается Бхагаван и другие от нее производные формы как Нараяна, скрыты в ТЕЛЕ Изначального Господа Бхагавана.

ЧЧ Ади 2.112 — Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.

и когда Они проявляются из Тела Бхагавана на плане Вайкутхи и материального мира, Бхагаван Лично НИСХОДИТ в эти Божественные ПРОЯВЛЕННЫЕ Личные формы, и по этому этот процесс именуется Аватара, Его Личностное воплощение.

по этому:

ЧЧ Ади 2.68 — «Бхагаватам» в общих чертах описывает признаки и деяния различных "воплощений" (АВАТАРА) Господа, и в их числе упоминает Шри Кришну. 





> В ведических писаниях (Гопала-тапани-упанишад, 1.1) есть стих:
> 
> «Я в глубоком почтении склоняюсь перед Кришной, чья вечная духовная форма исполнена блаженства и знания. Я выражаю Ему свое почтение, ибо постичь Его — значит постичь Веды, и потому Его называют высшим духовным учителем». Далее там говорится: к?ш?о ваи парама? даиватам — «Кришна — это Верховная Личность Бога» (Гопала-тапани-упанишад, 1.3). Эко ва?? сарва- га? к?ш?а ??йа?: «Этот Кришна является Верховной Личностью Бога и объектом поклонения». Эко ’пи сан бахудх? йо ’вабх?ти: «Кришна один, но Он распространяет Себя в бесчисленное множество форм и производных воплощений» (Гопала-тапани- упанишад, 1.21).





> «Я в глубоком почтении склоняюсь перед Кришной, чья вечная духовная форма исполнена блаженства и знания.


"чья вечная духовная форма" - Духовная форма, но не Трансцедентальное Абсолютное и Совершенное Тело Господа. 

а теперь сравните что тут написано.

ЧЧ Ади 2.112 — Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.

"Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа", "можно называть Господа (Бхагавана) именем любого из воплощений".

далее Прабхупада в зависимости от своего желания называет Господа Бхагавана именем Кришна, одного из Его изначальных воплощений, говоря и ставя тему Божественного Аватара Кришну в начале, а рему, Он изначальная Личность в конце.

Прабхупада говорит:«Этот Кришна является Верховной Личностью Бога и объектом поклонения».

ЧЧ Ади 2.82 — Поэтому слово Кршна, употребляемое вначале, указывает тему, за которой следует рема: «Он — изначальная Личность Бога».




> В «Брахма-самхите» (5.1) сказано:
> 
>  «Верховная Личность Бога — это Кришна, чье тело вечно и исполнено знания и блаженства. У Него нет начала, ибо Он Сам начало всего сущего. Он причина всех причин».


тут говорится, что Бхагаван - Верховная Личность, это Он же в Духовном образе, формы Кришна, и Тело Высшей Личности Бхагавана вечно и исполнено знания и блаженства. У Него нет начала, ибо Он Сам начало всего сущего. Он причина всех причин».  




> В другом писании говорится: йатр?ват?р?а? к?ш??кха? пара? брахма нар?к?ти — «Верховная Абсолютная Истина является личностью, имя Ее — Кришна, и время от времени Он нисходит на землю». То же самое сказано в «Шримад-Бхагаватам».


все верно, Верховная Абсолютная Истина является Личностью как Аспект Бхагаван и Его изначальная Личностная Духовная форма имеет имя Кришны, и в этой Духовной форме, чье имя Кришна, Бхагаван - Высшая Личность время от времени нисходит в материальный мир.    




> Кроме того, в «Бхагавад-гите» Господь говорит: матта? паратара? н?нйат — «Нет ничего превыше Меня в образе Личности Бога, Кришны».


вы имейте хотя бы уважение к Священному писанию и давайте ссылки на них, а то вы привели три слова на санскрите где слова Кришны нет, а есть слово Меня, а наговорили тут перевод из 9 слов на русском языке, как вам лично захотелось и обозначили слова которых там просто нет, а есть лишь как иллюзия в вашем материальном уме.

этот стих Б.Г. звучит так.

Бхагавад-Гита как она есть? > ?Глава 7? > ?
Текст 7
 маттах паратарам нанйат   кинчид асти дхананджайа
 майи сарвам идам протам   сутре мани-гана ива

 маттах - Меня; пара-тарам - превышающее; на - не; анйат кинчит - что-либо другое; асти - существует; дхананджайа - о завоеватель богатств; майи - во Мне; сарвам - всё; идам - это (все, что мы видим вокруг); протам - нанизанное; сутре - на нить; мани-ганах - жемчужины; ива - как.

О завоеватель богатств, нет истины выше Меня (Бхагавана - Высшей Личности). Все сущее покоится на Мне, подобно жемчужинам, нанизанным на нить.


а теперь сравните, что вы сказали. Вы грешите перед Истиной как Она есть, когда искажаете её таким образом.




> Таким образом, вселенская форма, которую Кришна явил Арджуне, не является изначальным проявлением Бога. Его изначальный образ — образ Кришны.


конечно, Духовный образ Кришны проявлен раньше чем периодическое проявление Абсолютной Истины Бхагавана во вселенской форме, и безусловно Вселенская форма не будет являться изначальным проявлением Бога по отношению к изначальной форме, образу Бхагавана имя которой Кришна.




> Хотя вам уже без того 100 раз объясняли.


объясняли, что? иллюзию вашего ума? материальная иллюзия ума, не может быть Самой Истиной...  




> А толку?


Истину нельзя объяснить и познать в слове, Её можно лишь познать в Душе, в Духе Духовного Разума, а Истина в слове это указатель, ПУТЬ к Истине прибывающей в Вас в форме Параматмы. 




> Вы продолжаете твердить свое, цитируете отдельные стихи, которые нельзя расматривать отдельно от всей главы, а только в совокупности. И вывод там однозначный!


я вам предлагаю разобрать всю главу по каждому отдельно стиху!, но вы почему то сами цитируете отдельные стихи, да еще не полностью, да еще не с этой главы, да еще искажаете их смысл. 




> Больше на эту тему с вами не общаюсь.


вы мне одолжение делаете? оно мне не нужно, я вас не к чему не принуждал, чтобы слышать от вас такое. 




> Надоело уже жевать одно и тоже.


каждому свое, кто то лишь жует одно и тоже заблуждение, а кто то имеет желание в Духе Духовного Разума не останавливаться в познании Абсолютной и Совершенной Истины.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Это вы все искажаете, причем наглым образом. Вы ясные однозначные фразы зачем-то переворачиваете неимоверным образом. Вас все носом тыкают в тексты, вы же там ничего не видите. Это как современные христиане, которые заповедь "Не убий" толкуют, как им выгодно - не убий человека. Так и вы недвусмысленные фразы, которые подтверждают в многочисленных местах, кто такой Кришна, толкуете, как вам нравится.

Вот эта фраза ваша "тут говорится, что Бхагаван - Верховная Личность, это Он же в Духовном образе, формы Кришна" это ж только ваше толкование. В оригинале написано не так.

В соседней теме я ответил про главу 2 ЧЧ Ади.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Вот эта фраза ваша "тут говорится, что Бхагаван - Верховная Личность, это Он же в Духовном образе, формы Кришна" это ж только ваше толкование. В оригинале написано не так.


разве это толкование? я лишь добавил определение, что Высшая Личность это Бхагаван, а Кришна это Его Духовный образ, где тут толкование вы увидели?

в оригинале есть Высшая Личность и слово Кришна, я лишь показал вам их определение как Они звучат из других стихов Священного писания.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> разве это толкование? я лишь добавил определение, что Высшая Личность это Бхагаван, а Кришна это Его Духовный образ, где тут толкование вы увидели?
> 
> в оригинале есть Высшая Личность и слово Кришна, я лишь показал вам их определение как Они звучат из других стихов Священного писания.


Да, это ваше личное толкование, которое противоречит изначальной фразе. Не надо ничего добавлять своего. Кришна и есть Бхагаван, а не его духовный образ. У Бхагавана много имен, но главное его имя - Кришна. Кришна - верховная Личность, а не образ.  Он сам источник других образов, экспансий, воплощений, аватар.
Не замечаете, жуем одно и то же.
Лучше обливайтесь холодной водой. 
Всего доброго.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> У Бхагавана много имен, но главное его имя - Кришна. Кришна - верховная Личность, а не образ.


ЧЧ Ади 2.28 — Нараяна и Шри Кришна — одна и та же Личность Бога, но, несмотря на это, Они выглядят по-разному.

ЧЧ Ади 2.68 — «Бхагаватам» в общих чертах описывает признаки и деяния различных воплощений Господа, и в их числе упоминает Шри Кришну.

ЧЧ Ади 2.112 — Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.

"можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений"




> Кришна - верховная Личность, а не образ. Он сам источник других образов, экспансий, воплощений, аватар.


ЧЧ Ади 2.88 — Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».




> Не замечаете, жуем одно и то же.


если вам нравится Истину жувать, это ваш выбор, я же в Ней живу.




> Лучше обливайтесь холодной водой.


я довно это делаю, что и вам советую.




> Всего доброго.


Досвидания.

----------

